# Conquest of the Unknown



## emporershand89

_Conquest of the Unknown_​
This planet, this planet which has no name, sits here in the dark, cold void amongst its brothers and sisters. This planet has existed for untold number of years, and has seen things that most mortals only dream of in its lifetime. This planet has been rocked by asteroids, has seen cataclysmic events stir its landscape; those destructive and peaceful. It has seen life grow from nothing and develop into living organisms that now thrive upon its surface. Life that with a little push from the laws of the galaxy came to cover the entire planet and turn it into a living, breathing planet. In its own way it reminds you of your home world, the place that you came from and now find yourself here in its name. 

This planet, so beautiful in nature, now lies before your eyes as your fleet pulls out of warp space and into the local system. It’s shared by a sun and two other planets, but they are not hospitable or livable and thus have little value to you and your people. You are here for these planets, this planet which you must take, develop, and if needed defend from other alien races that could come and claim it in their name. As you stand on the bow of your majestic capital ship, a names comes to your mind for the planet, the name of…………………………………….

....................................................................................

Beep, end of transmission folks, for the story continues if you join the thread. Anyway, this is my return to the RPG that I’ve been trying to perfect for so long with all the others I’ve done. This grand scheme, which I thought up after the death of FOG’s great Earth-conquering open world RPG gave me the idea and now I’m taking all I’ve learn to try and put it into action. Thankfully I have the time now and my job has practically vanished for the moment so I have lots of free time to help you all out in developing this thread as it goes, and long shall it be. 

The basic gist of the thread is that you are someone, an admiral, explorer, captain, general, or whatever your race calls you. You are in charge of a small fleet that has come with colonial goals in mind, yet military equipment to carry out the task. The overall objective is to colonize the planet to the best of your ability while defending yourself from rival alien powers that may or may not prove hostile to you and your people. You are to enact the will of your race upon them, meaning if your aggressive then kill everyone, or if your government prefers peace then fight only in self-defense. You have to develop, make new towns, cities, settlements, camps, whatever you decide to call it. While all this is going on there is a hidden story to this planet that you must discover, a hidden secret that leads down a deep and dangerous storyline that could potentially be the doom of the entire planet. 
Before we can go into the ground work however, there are some short and simple rules you must follow while being here.

Rules

1. No unsavory behavior. This means please control you, as I know we all get carried away sometimes. This also means that the “gang up on one person” idea is out of the question. It is one thing to make an alliance for defense, but to list the aid of all peoples to destroy one guy, I will not allow that.

2. No God-Modding. Now I must explain this because in this thread the creativity is going to run wild, as it usually does in these types of threads. You can be creative; I encourage it whole-heartedly; so go crazy. However, there is a line that I must draw in order to keep people fair. First you cannot alter the story which means no supermen, or invincibility people, actions, or items. If you GM in this way you will be dismissed; though I’ve only had to do that once so just play fair. Second, in reference to creativity you cannot dream up Armageddon weapons, you cannot have star ships that are near invincible, and you cannot create ultra production. I will review all things created in this world, so if something crosses the line I will inform you; however if you have a question on it feel free to PM me.

3. ask that you be present at least every 4 days. I understand that we all have different schedules, and that some are busy, but I feel 4 days is fair. If you cannot post within 4 days then please contact me, and I will work something out. At the very least one post a week. If you miss three consecutive posting then your race will be eliminated from the thread (that’s every 12 days, or two weeks). 

4. I am the GM,I reserve the right to change the story, and anything you create within it, besides your awesomeness.

5. Finally, have fun, but be fair. Let’s create a story here, not have petty rivalries come forth and rule the day.




PPhheewwww; ok now that that’s out of the way lets discuss the flow of the game. The game will work on a 4 day basis as I have found this to be the most effective means of carrying out the game. Thus when you post you must decide the actions for you people on a four day basis. This means that you tell me if your constructing a settlement that will take 2 weeks so we can factor that in, or if your army is traveling my ship to an island and will take a day or two to get there. Please keep this in mind as you make your choices. When you post you will use this template.

Diplomatic Actions: Anything diplomatic goes here, a.k.a talking to other players, or making alliances or declaring war. Also, you can request more resources and military forces from your home world from here……..

Military Actions: Anything dealing with war goes here. If you have a battle you fight it out in this section between you and the opposing player. You also put down troop movements, reinforcements, space ship movements as well as space battles all in here………

Economic Actions: Anything dealing with you colonization goes here. City, town, or settlement development, resource gathering, any military installations or fortresses goes in here. Any exploration or development projects go here……………

Once the majority of people have posted I will post a massive post that tells how your races turn out in the grand scheme of things. You will base your next post off how the general post turns out for you and your people. Easy, maybe, but just wait till we get the action thread going to see how it actually works.

Finally we turn to you and your people. This is fun part as you get to make your dream nation of space faring civilization and develop them as the thread goes along. Plus this is your planet, ideally that is, so you are the new ruler (think Tropico 3 if you have played it for 360 or PC). I ask that you please follow the below template for the development of both your individual character as well as your race. 


Character

Name: Self-Explanatory

Age: Self-Explanatory

Appearance: What do they look like………

Personality: What are they like, there likes and dislikes, beliefs, ideology………..

History: What’s there past, how did they get to where they are today………

Equipment: Weapons, armor, or other military-grade equipment on them………


The People


Name of Race: Self-Explanatory

Home Planet: Self-Explanatory

Description: Describe your people, what do they look like, how do they act, what are their traditions, beliefs, ideology. What are some of the things they do or say, some of the things they have accomplished, some of the things they want to accomplish. Religion, color, creed, ethnicities, describe them as fully as you can………….

History: Describe their past, what are some of the things that are noteworthy that have happened. Wars, peaceful times, accomplishments, peoples, traditions; paint a picture so that we can understand how they came to be here………….

Technology: Briefly describe your technology; keeping in mind what is relevant to the actual thread. This means weapons, ships, phones, computers, vehicles, internet, cyborgs, and e.t.c. I don’t want to see a cheese burger machine on the menu here…………….

Fleet: You have a capital ship of some type of design; describe it. In addition you have three smaller escorts and a fleet of colonial ships at your disposal. Therefore you should have four ships named.

Forces: You automatically come with 1000 settlers to be used to colonize the planet’s surface, or orbit depending on your races characteristics. You will have 600 infantry, 20 vehicles, and 10 aircraft at your disposal as well to protect your new found empire. Thus here you must describe them each, and how many each type has so that the numbers add up. Dream up whatever you want, but describe them thoroughly so both myself and your rivals can understand who they are and what they can do. If you don’t I will decide for you, and that’s no fun now is it…………………


Ok, so you have it if you held through that entire ranter. This is a chance to create a history of this planet, to claim glory for you and your people, and take your place amongst the stars. The wars waiting for you so come and sign up.(Pictures are encouraged  )


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Can i use the imperial guard for military in this one?


----------



## William Siegfried

Can I make a human race? XD


----------



## Santaire

Looks interesting, will have a profile up soon. Are the races made up or 40k?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Probably will try out for this one again, see if it's more interesting than the 40k one. Now, to think of a race... *Ponders*.


----------



## emporershand89

Hahah, you'll think of one Bane, i'm sure you will. However their are no 40k races here, this is strictly designed races. Howveer you can create one similar to a 40k race if you so desire it.

For the rest of you, I'm gonna kill these birds with one shotgun blast here. You can create a race of whatever you want. You want a human race Siegfred, go for it. You want to make a race based off the Imperial Guard, go for it. Create whatever you want, but keep in mind that whatever you create will have to contend for control of the planet with your fellow players. Simple as that


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, for future reference, here is an example I randomly cooked up based off the top of my head. Your thing should look something like it, pictures are encouraged , but not required



Character​
Name: Gihryval Morsalensy










Age: 46

Appearance: Morsalensy is a tall standing Quitari at 7’9”, white skin, black hair, brown eyes, and has lots of freckles. His skull has a V-shaped signature on it from the Quitari bone growth, and thus he has a mean look to him. He has several scars on his body from past fights, and his left eye has a nasty scar upon it that has a bionic eye to replace e the real one. He wears a standard admiral uniform with a long, billowing trench coat that is dark green and has the emblem of Quitari on the back and dark boot to match the uniform. 

Personality: Morsalensy is a quiet man for years of fighting across the stars have changed him in ways most people cannot understand. He still fights for his home world, and the glory to be had in its and God’s name, but he has little passion left to thrive with. He simple carries out his orders and keeps to his moral values. He is sensible, but prone to great anger, thus commanding with an iron fist.

History: Morsalensy was born in the 1,282 year of the Age of Revelation to a modest family in Tobruk, one of the outlying rural communities of the great capital of Quitari. As such he received a good education, went on to graduate from zelos(school) at age 14, then grand zelos at age 22. He enlisted in the Imperial navy at age 24 and served onboard several ships including the Popes personal battle vessel, the “Eyes of Quitari,” before attaining the rank of Captain. During the War of Moscovy he was involved in some heavy fighting on the planet which would change him for the rest of his career. In the end seeing that his forces were losing he made the bold decision to use the new G-Bomb to destroy the planet and all its inhabitants. This earned him the reputation as a cold and calculating general who would deploy all at his means to finish the job.

Since then he has been in charge of numerous fleets across the Empire, but most of these have been colonial or border protection as the High Command wants to keep him out of the mainstream navy. Thus he was a perfect choice for the job, and was placed in charge of the fleet going to colonize the planet UI-321 

Equipment: Phaser Pistol, Gernade, Flak Armor, Power Sword



The People​
Name of Race: Quitarian

Home Planet: Quitari

Description: The Quitari people are human like in their appearance and actions, with a few noticeable differences. They have bone formations in V-shapes on their forehead, a result of thousands of years of development on the harsh world of Quitari. They are tall, averaging 7’1” and weighing in at 190 pounds. They can run fast and hit hard, and are a very athletic people. They where heat clothing, which is basic padding against the elements, and often wear a ceremonial knife at their waist; women included.










Quitari are a violent people, loving violent sports, harsh language, and violent cinema and reading material. They are also a deeply religious people, worshiping Varaknu (the word for God in their language) and praying to the belief of martial discipline of their violent nature in his name. Thus their society has developed around a Theocracy with militaristic rule. Quitarians always prefer a good fight, death before dishonor, and never give up as long as the body functions. Therefore they are a resilient people, and take seriously any insults and threats against them and preferring death before surrendering. 

History: Quitari history is broken down into Ages, the current one being the Age of Revelations. The Quitari were slow to develop, often killing off their brightest minds in combat before anything could ever be fully developed. 










As the years passed they eventually turned towards religion, and started to develop themselves as a worldwide people instead of individual states and countries via’ing for power. Eventually they came under the rule of the world government which was named after the world for planet; Quitari. Thus did they venture forth into space and start to colonize the local systems near their home planet. As they grew they developed rapidly to the point of possessing warp drive technology, phasers, and even gravity force weapons. 

However this was not without price and eventually the unified world started to have issues of its own. Geopolitical factions were fighting amongst itself for power; rebellions on distant planets would interrupt much needed supplies. Thus did the religious church of Varaknu developed into a world superpower that eventually came to dominate the government of the Quitari; establishing the Empire. From here they simply incorporated Theocracy into the existing military government, and the Empire grew tenfold. This mission is part of that growth, and it is up to Morsalensy to take the planet for the Empire and make it another planet in Gods name.

Technology: The Quitari are traditional human race and as such developed kinetic weapons in their early years. As it grew their technology grew in both military and civilian, which allowed them to rapidly advance the way wars were fought. Eventually they developed green tech and used it to keep their planet stable after the many nuclear warheads that had exploded. Then in the Age of Reasoning phaser technology was discovered along with warp capability. From there they quickly rearmed themselves with phasers, and outfitted all ships with warp drives allowing them to conquer planets further away. Years passed as more destructive weapons were invented to destroy rebels and alien life forms they encountered until a great discovery in the recent Age of Revelations made frontline news. Cloaking techn ology, the ability to make oneself or an object disappear, and with this the Quitari outfitted all their new space ships with claoking tehcnology. This gave them decisive advantage against foes, both foriegn and domestic.

Fleet: 

1 “Eyes of Varaknu”- Battleship(Phaser/Cloaking Tech)










3 Rishia class- Escorts(Kinetic Tech)










Forces: 

500 Colonial Fighters











100 Kirgi Guard
10 Gun Platforms
10 IFVs
10 Air Phaser Jets


----------



## komanko

This is an outright rip off of fog of war's work not something based about it. Its so similar that after reading it I was sure that I was rereading FoW's thread... Anyway, the first time you tried it died I won't join this one just to see you vanish somewhere with a lousy excuse after a week or two.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

This looks amazing, the idea is brilliant and well executed. Despite emperorshand's previous RPs that haven't gone too well but I still have faith in him.

I will join but Designing a race will be a tricky task.

EDIT: here it is. Got the inspiration from _Halo_, which for some reason I've really gotten into over the past few weeks.


*Character*

Name: V'na'tarn (prounced _Vall-nell-tarn_ for humans)

Age: 67 planetary cycles

Personality: Tough, rough and proud. V'na'tarn is not the sort of person that gives up after a failure, to him a failure is just a reason to keep on going. He is a mighty warrior as well as a leader, which is not uncommon within his species, V'na'tarm makes his presence felt very quickly and is quite loud and intimidating.

Apperence: (when i mentioned Halo, see what I mean?)









History: V'na'tarn has always been a brave warrior, even when he was only a simple warrior he has fought with heart and mind. But recently he and his men were greatly defeated by another Xeno race. For this disgrace he was punished, and instead of fighting for the glory of his race is being forced to colonise planets, away from the war.

Equipment: PDH MkIII armour (powered defense hardware), Dual heavy blades, standard issue pistol (3 round burst, laser based weaponry), cloaking device.


*The People*

Name of Race: The Vanatri

Home planet: Vantr'nan

Description: Led by a sort of religious dictator the Vanatri are a very military-orientated race. They fight to dominate the galaxy and are well known for their aggresive but honoraible manner in a fight. They strive to control the stars and the secrets within them, their religion is very complicated and difficult for outsiders to understand. They believe that twin gods created them to 'cleanse' the galaxy, AKA destroy anyone that doesn't agree with their culture. Which, as you can imagine is quite a few people. As well as this they are also looking for the Gal'vitax (_perfect enemy_) a species that can match them in combat.

The Vanatri have come across quite a few allies through space The Tau, an eldar craftworld and a few other, more minor races. But they have made many enemies Mankind, orks, dark eldar, chaos, Kroot and so many more.

History: Many thousands of years ago, when the race was still young, their world was held under the control of an insane ork warlord, he made the population slaves to dig for materials and fight for the ork's entertainment. Some say this is where the warrior spirit came from, within the cold cells that were the gladiator's homes. One day a mighty warrior rose up amongest the Vanatri and started a great rebellion. This warrior known only as Tas'ni (_Light in the dark_) slaughtered the orks and claimed their freedom. What happened next was lost in time but the Vanatri emerged a determined and quickly advancing race. So, a long history of bloodshed and honor began.

Language: The Vanatrian language is very complex, so complex the other races may have no time or intellect to understand. Universal translators may be required to talk to these guys.

Technology: Mostly developed through long periods of war, but their is evidence of tau technology within it. It seems likely the Vanatri managed to capture/buy some of it from the tau.

Fleet: 1 super cruiser armed with a variety of weaponry, it is very large and can hold many more Vanatri than the V'na'tarn has at his disposal. Despite this it doesn't need a big crew.









4 smaller frigates, also armed with enough weaponry and small enough to land on the planet.

Force: 500 warriors (this includes: sergeants, specialists etc etc) 100 elite warriors (Includes: sergeants, specialists etc etc) 9 tanks, 10 fast attack vechiles, 4 dropships, 6 fighter-bombers, 1 mobile HQ/heavy defense platfrom.








To the left, a warrior holding a standard issue pistol.








To the left is an a elite warrior with a specialist assualt rifle which contains a built-in grenade launcher. It differs from a standard assualt rifle because it has a slightly shorter range and a smaller clip.

(sorry about picture size, can't get it to shrink)

Weapons:


*Warrior's sword:* a energised weapon capable of decapitating even the strongest foe, it is common within the ranks of all warriors. 
*Warrior's Axe*: a large double-headed axe, it is much stronger than a sword and it is also energised.
*Pistol:* 3 round burst, laser based firepower
*Assualt rifle*: semi-automatic, laser based firepower
*Combat Rifle:* non-standard, stronger than a regular rifle, only used by elite warriors.
*EMP grenade:* sends out a strong magnetic pulse that can fry electronic systems and render them useless.
*Grenade:* an explosive weapon that dispurses a cluster of plasma blasts upon explosion.
*PDH MkIII armour:* standard armuor within the Vanatri, similar to power armour.
*Sniper Rifle:* fires a superheated laser at the target, contains a thermal and night vision scope.
*Plasma cannon:* anti-tank weapon
*MkII plasma gun:* similair to an assault cannon, designed to lay down a large amount of fire within seconds.
*Cloaking Shield:* renders the user completely invisable, tracking devices such as an auspex scanner cannot always detect a warrior using this.
*Heavy Blade:*a much larger and more powerful version of a warrior's blade


Vechiles:


Fast attack vechile: 








Troop Transport:









Tank:








Mobile HQ/heavy defense platform:
The Vanatri colonists only have one of these and V'na'tarn favors it more as a mobile coomand centre, it is only brought out in times of great emergency or war.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Character

Name:Autarch(Supreme commander) Zeromas









Age: 900 human years

Appearance: Tall, thin with green piercing eyes, he beard many scars over battles fought in the past. He wears heavy armor, and is known to carry several close combat weapons. A very imposing figure.

Personality: He is a no nonsense, strict military commander. He puts the well being of his people over anything, including personal safety. He is known to discipline his warriors, but also fairly. 

History: He was born in a military oriented family, where both his mother and father served. Being raised with the mentality of a soldier, it was no surprise he enlisted when he became of age. Rising up in the ranks from a simple foot soldier, Autarch Zeromas has been in many battles in the past. Having mastered the aspects of the Striking Scorpions, the Dire Avengers, and the Howling Banshees, engaging him in close combat is certain death. His bravery and courage are unmatched, as is his prowess in battle. After being defeated in a campaign meant to conquer a system from a neighboring enemy, he has been put in charge of colonizing and furthering the empire. Reluctantly following orders he finds himself and his fleet orbiting this new planet.


Equipment: He wears heavy armor, along with a Shuriken rifle, and a close combat power sword. He carries plasma grenades, as well as haywire(emp) grenades.



The People


Name of Race: Eldar

Home Planet: Craftworld Biel'Tan

Description: Superficially, the Eldar appear very similar to humans, though they are generally taller and slimmer, with sharp features and pointed ears. They are long-lived by human standards, and most will live more than a thousand years unless they die from accident or disease. Eldar also have much faster metabolic rates than humans, and their cardiac and neurological systems are more advanced. These traits manifest in their vastly heightened reactions and agility compared to humans. To them humans seem to move in slow motion with a certain degree of awkwardness, while to humans the Eldar can move with distracting grace and can be blindingly fast in combat. As a race they have a high level of psychic ability, which serves as the foundation of their technology. The Eldar that actively cultivate their psyker potential seem to exhibit a much-extended lifespan as well, one proportional to their prowess. The Farseers of the Eldar can live for several thousand years. Eldar are mentally far superior to humans, and feel all emotions much more strongly, requiring the Eldar to exercise constant restraint to avoid mental break down. This particular group of eldar are very agressive, yet only towards those that threaten them openly. They respect strength above all else, yet lean more towards the live and let live policy.

History: The existing Eldar are essentially a refugee population, the scattered remains of their former strength and power. Even in such straits, however, they are still a powerful force in the galaxy. Once, ten thousand years ago, the Eldar were among the most powerful and dominant race of the galaxy, dominating a significant portion of the galaxy and secure in their prosperity. Although there were other races of advanced technology and military power, none were in a position to seriously threaten the state of the Eldar nation. When it came, the disaster was internal. Consumed by arrogance and with no need for substantial work or labour, the Eldar began to pursue any curiosity or desire. Rapidly, cults devoted to exotic knowledge, physical pleasure, and ever-more outrageous entertainment sprang up. It did not take long for many of the Eldar to take a darker path, descending into dark study, instant fulfilment and unbridled violence, beginning the Fall of the Eldar.

Many of the Eldar grew uneasy with the actions of their comrades, and the wisest of the Seers warned that the path could lead only to evil. Disgusted, some of the Eldar left the central worlds of the Empire to settle on the outlying regions, while others stayed to try and alter the path their race had taken.

While this would have been destructive within any society, it was even more damaging for the Eldar. Within the parallel realm of the Warp, the psychic emanations of these activities began to gather, strengthened by the souls of departed followers and cultists. As the Eldar vices grew, this collection did as well, until it eventually came into a life of its own. It finally came to consciousness as Slaanesh, Devourer of Souls and doom to the Eldar, for the psychic scream of its birth tore the souls from all the Eldar within a thousand lightyears of it. Its awakening was so forceful that it tore a hole between physical space and the Warp, plunging the Eldar homeworlds into a limbo of partial existence. This region is now known as the Eye of Terror, and is now the home of the forces of Chaos. Many Eldar survived the Fall and remain trapped within the Eye on the homeworlds of the Eldar, the Crone World, and are enslaved to Slaanesh. 

Technology:
Shuriken Weaponry is unique to the Eldar; its technology is extremely advanced and very difficult to replicate. Shuriken weapons fire a flesh-tearing hail of razor-sharp discs by means of a gravitic accelerator. The accelerator creates a peristaltic shift from the front to the rear of the firing chamber, hurling the shuriken missiles forward at a tremendous velocity. A burst of several missiles can be fired in a fraction of a second in this way.

The shuriken missiles themselves are razor-sharp monomolecular-edged discs of plasti-crystal, and are usually star-shaped, triangular or circular. A shuriken disc can slice straight through flesh and bone, and can penetrate a considerable thickness of metal or plasteel armour.

A single solid core of plasti-crystal material is used as ammunition. As the weapon is fired, high-energy impulses from the back of the weapon form the individual shuriken missiles by splitting the ammunition core.

This weapon-principle produces a very high rate of fire, allowing the weapon to fire up to a hundred rounds in one or two seconds and each core is good for around 10 of these bursts. 

Wraithbone:
Wraithbone is a substance used by the Eldar for many different tasks, including buildings and weapons.It is essentially solidified warp energy which is manipulated by a Bonesinger into whatever is needed. It can only be shaped by using psychic powers but is extremely malleable and can be made into any shape the Bonesinger wants. It is also very tough and resilient. Being created from the warp, it has innate psyhic abilities allowing it to be used as a communications pathway as well as the structure. It carries psychic energy much as a cable carrying current does, as well as containing psychic shields to protect the occupants from the warp.Effectively, the wraithbone performs all of the tasks a machine would. The organic members of the crew use psychic powers to perform their duties, but it is the wraithbone itself that actually does it. In the case of Eldar ships, the basic framework is created from Wraithbone and then the internal areas are made, finishing with the actual internal components. Once this is complete, the ship is ready to be used. Even the mighty craftworlds are made of Wraithbone, and this is how the occupants of craftworlds survived the birth of Slaanesh, for the psychic shield of the Wraithbone protected them from his mighty psychic scream.
Wraithbone emits a sympathetic psychic signal that Eldar can lock onto and use to control the object. Generally, Eldar buildings have a flowing form and lack any harsh angles.

Language:
The eldar language sounds almost like a soft melody when being spoken. Not an overly complicated language, those who speak human languages might be able to grasp the basics of Eldar, but would almost certainly never be able to speak it the fluently.

Fleet:1 Voidstalker battleship named _Tempest of Blades_The Void Stalker is one of the largest Eldar space vessels after the Craftworld. It is at the pinnacle of Eldar technology 
They are strong and powerful with various weapons including Pulsar Lances, Eldar Weapons Batteries and Eldar Launch Bays with Darkstar Fighters and Eagle Bombers.









3 aconite escorts. Named _Swift Retribution_,_Unyielding Fury_ and _Wrath of Khaine_The Aconite is an Eldar space vessel are armed with advanced laser weapons systems and their speed allows them to circle enemy capital ships and attack them from behind, away from their main defensive weapons systems. They usually operate in groups of three or four ships and can lay down fire equal to that of a battleship's broadside.









Forces: 

Colonists(bonesingers): These Eldar follow one of the many Paths along which their kind journey. Rather than focusing on combat, the Bonesinger is instead tasked with the construction and maintenance of Eldar structures and machinery. They do this through the psychic manipulation of Wraithbone, shaping and moulding it into various items. While Wraithbone naturally repairs itself, the process can be accelerated by the psychic abilities of a Bonesinger. 

Infantry: 
400 Guardians ( with warlock support in each squad)









30 Dark Reapers









30 Fire Dragons









20 Warp spiders









50 Howling Banshees









20 Path Finders (rangers)









50 Dire Avengers.









Avatar of Khaine:Avatars are incarnations of the Eldar War God, Kaela Mensha Khaine. Only summoned when the Eldar are on the brink of defeat, The Avatar of Khaine is the greatest weapon at the Eldar's disposal. On the battlefield, the Avatar towers above the Eldar warriors, his presence filling them with memories of their glorious past and with savage bloodlust, thus making them more courageous fighters. He is utterly fearless, and often spearheads the Eldar attack, slaying his foes with The Wailing Doom, a legendary weapon that can take the form of a sword, axe or a spear. The weapon can even smite his foes at a distance, immolating them with a nimbus of burning psychic energy.
An Avatar is a very tough being of super-heated iron, with a molten lava core. Heat-based weapons are rendered ineffective against him, due to the nature of his body.Even if destroyed, his essence reforms in the Craftworld's central chamber, so that he may return to continue the eternal struggle against those who oppose the Eldar. 










Vehicles:
3 Cobra super heavy tanks The Cobra is an Eldar Super Heavy Vehicle. It is another Engine of Vaul like the Scorpion but armed with a huge, up-powered D-Cannon. It is a specialised tank-hunter against vehicles with force fields as they have little effect when the entire vehicle is sucked into the warp. It is also armed with a Shuriken Cannon or sometimes a Scatter Laser, Eldar Missile Launcher, Bright Lance or Star Cannon.1-p56









7 Falcon Grav tanks:The Falcon Grav Tank is a versatile vehicle used by the Eldar both as a transport and as a heavy weapons mount. The vehicle, as the name suggests, is a grav-vehicle and subsequently has no form of ground based propulsion, rather relying on its sophisticated anti-gravity technology to propel it several meters above the ground. 

4 Wraith Lords: Wraithlords are giant constructs made of wraithbone and inhabited by the souls of dead Eldar heroes. Towering far above their still living Eldar brethren, the Wraithlord is a force to be reckoned with. Only the most capable warriors of the Craftworld are encased inside it. They can be armed with a myriad weapons, including close combat, short ranged and long ranged weaponry with the ability to smash most enemies in combat. 

3 Wave serpents A Wave Serpent is the Eldar's main troop transport. It uses their advanced anti-grav technology to move swiftly across the battlefield, and is protected by powerful energy shields. It is armed with twin-linked Shuriken cannons and Shuriken catapults. 

3 War walkers A War Walker is an an Eldar bipedal vehicle fitted with heavy weapons, such as Brightlances, Scatter Lasers, Shuriken Cannons, Starcannons & Missile Launchers.They are designed primarily as heavy weapon mounts but also as scouts. Their lighter armor gives them considerable maneuverability, though at the expense of the protection. The pilot is also protected by an advanced force field which also blurs the outline of the walker. Without more sophisticated equipment, it is hard to spot War Walkers, leading in the tendency for enemy squads to be destroyed before they realize what happened.

Aircraft:

7 Nightwings: The Nightwing is the primary fighter craft of the Eldar, combining speed and maneuverability with considerable firepower and sophisticated energy field protection. The Nightwing is an exceptional interceptor, the power of its two shuriken cannon and two bright lances backed up by powerful engines and a strong airframe.









3 Vampire Raiders:The Vampire Raider is a large Eldar aircraft used in a similar way to the Thunderhawk Transporter. It is used to move troops from orbit to the ground and is quite heavily armed, enabling it to fulfil the roll of rapid response unit. It has Pulse Lasers, Scatter Lasers, Phoenix Missile Launchers and Pulsars of varying design but can also carry large numbers of troops at once. It is also fitted with Eldar Titan Holo-fields.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

A bit long sorry lol


----------



## Akatsuki13

Oh this is too interesting to pass up. I think I'm gonna create a sci-fi version of WFB's Lizardmen for my race. I won't have it ready for tonight but I should by Sunday night at the absolute latest.


----------



## emporershand89

Ironically Komanko I agree with you, this thread is similar to FOG's ingenius idea. In fact i will be the first to admit I have been holding off on this idea for a very long time just because of that fact. After FOG's inital attmept slowly choked I was kinda sad cause I thought it was the beginning of one of the best RPG idea I've personally ever seen. I've played everything from D&D to Macrosse, Anima to Rogue Trader and I thought it was a great idea.

Therefore I can understand why you, and I know there are others, will be sore at me for this. But I have taken all I've learned from my other threads and FOG's origional idea and now I have the idea, equipment, and most importantly the time to run such a large idea. I shall do my best to make FOG proud and see that this idea gets it's "light of day." I undertsand your sore at me Komanko, but in the end I please ask that you join in for the fun, I think in the long run you will enjoy it.



Akatsuki13, your Lizardmen idea is interesting, might I suggest you look up the Lizardmen army from the Warhammer fantasy game, there background and lore might interest you.

Karak, you never cease to surprise me, I thought you'd go a 40k race. Your people are good, the only thing I ask is that you reload the picture, cause for some reason they show up in the small red X. Maybe it's just my computer, but they seem to not be there. If you could repost those I'd be very grateful.

Good Angel, very good. Thorough, but robust( if thats the proper word  ). You are set then.


For future reference I would like to make something clear here. You do not have to develop your people based off a Warhammer 40k race. In fact I encourage you to sit down for 30 minutes and design your race purely out of your own ideas. Some suggestions I have for inspiration are races from Wahammer fantasy, D&D, Star Trek, Star Wars, the nids from Starship troopers, and much more. You have the freedom to create whatever you want so please don't feel like you are stuck to just the 40k arena.


----------



## komanko

Its not a sore. Its the fact that you did not even bother of thinking of your own idea. You took an idea that someone else created and thought off and simply raped it and changed it to your own needs. 

I think that most of all it would be nice if you ask the original creator of this rp for permission to use his roleplay as there is no difference between this and the original one.

If you want to make FoG proud think of your own creative idea and don't just rip off his. Its like saying I want to make Stalin proud so I will kill all those people he killed. It Doesn't make any sense. How do you know that it will not make him angry instead of proud. I surely would be mad if someone just came up and took my ideas and made them his just because he liked them.


----------



## emporershand89

Now now now my freind, rape is a strong word. This is my idea, granted I borrowed from FOG's origional concepts and made it my own. But then to be fair even though I tried to make my own idea anyone could till say it's FOG's idea. The simple fact is my freind is that FOG is the pioneer of the open world RPg on this site:king:; the creator:king:, origionator:king:, designer:king:, inventor:king:. Basically put he was first, and others came after him like me who wanted to perfect and try to create better versions of it. Therefore for you to say I borrowed off his idea means you'd have to say that to anyone else that creates an open world RPG; it's really quite that simple and that would be harsh. 

Should I bash all the hip hop artists for stealing idea's off the origional artists of the 70's and 80's, or perhaps lash out at the movie makers for copying off Stan Lee's comics for their own profit? :scratchhead: Perhaps the writers in Black Lirbary should be lashed for copying the heroic writings and general story-lines designed by the great writers of the 90's, or maybe anime writers for series such as Narruto, Bleach, Gundam Seed, and other great series should be fined for basing their idea's off of anime from the 80's like Star Blazers, Gundam origonal, Robotech, Marikia, and others. 

Look Komanko, i understand you, I really do. I don't blame you for feeling this way. I actually sent a message to FOG letting him know this last month before I took off to Fort Lewis, however I got no response back. Perhaps I should have waited? Maybe but the time is past for that now.

I tried my best to make this my own idea, my own planet, and the races there own. This thread, howveer, is for those who want to have fun and contiue the idea, and therefore I please ask that if you want to carry one this discussion we do this in PM'ing.


P.S- Let FOG :king: join us, I'd honest love his him here


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

You cannot see the pictures Emperorshand? I'm having a few problems.
Look at this site and here is what to look for:

V'na'tarn: zealot
Warrior: Minor
Elite warrior: Ultra.

I'm actually considering using the energy sword within my species but prehaps that would be too much.


----------



## Akatsuki13

emporershand89 said:


> Akatsuki13, your Lizardmen idea is interesting, might I suggest you look up the Lizardmen army from the Warhammer fantasy game, there background and lore might interest you.


That's exactly what I was planning.



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'm actually considering using the energy sword within my species but prehaps that would be too much.


Go for it. I'm giving my Saurus obsinite chainswords and my elite warriors power weapons.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Akatsuki13 said:


> Go for it. I'm giving my Saurus obsinite chainswords and my elite warriors power weapons.


I did, but Its being called a 'warrior's sword' until I think of a Better name, good luck with those lizardmen btw.


----------



## Yru0

Hey, just wondering if this will be single planet or like a whole system style deal. I have absolutely NO idea why I'm asking but it feels relevant for some strange reason


----------



## Santaire

(If this wasn’t so awesome looking I would be on Komanko’s side every time)

Character

Name: Varaku Carasee

Age: 109

Appearance: Varaku looks like a human. Even from up close a normal man would call him a human, albeit an extensively modified one. However, this could not be further from the truth. Varaku is an alien but he is so much like a human that only a biologist could tell the difference. Although he does have one defining feature that sets him apart from humanity. It is his eyes. They are black orbs that have a piercing quality that makes a man think that he can see right through him into the dark depths of his soul. Another, less obvious feature would be his stature. He is in perfect shape, so perfect that he makes the best human athlete look fat. This is customary to his race and grants him an amazing speed and surprising strength. He has one bionic leg as well.

His armour is matt black and fits like a glove. However it is still strong and many a foe has thought their blow would kill him only to have it rebound from the armoured plates. It is also light and does not restrict his movement unlike the bulky armour of other races. He has his plasma rifle strapped to his back and his right eye is covered by his mono sight.

Personality: At first glance Varaku is a peaceful and cool headed creature. He focuses mainly on the protection and continued survival of his race and is not normally one to provoke war. However if attacked he will respond with incredible speed and terrifying ruthlessness. He would prefer it if every race were at peace instead of choosing to provoke war. This is why he strikes fast and deadly, so that conflicts can be resolved quickly and efficiently. He commands out of respect and his troops know that he will only commit them to battle if he sees no other way.

History: Varaku was born into a family of warriors and thus was raised to be a soldier through and through. His father trained him in the use of just about every weapon used by the soldiers and saw at once that Varaku was a natural. The young warrior just found it easy to use the weapons and quickly grew to equal or even better his father in skill. He was hot headed and impetuous but all that changed after his first battle. The officer in charge of his squad was killed early in the battle and the over all commander chose Varaku to take his place.

The young warrior, filled with confidence because of the trust placed upon him, led his troops around to try and flank the foe. It was a trap and any sensible man would have seen it but Varaku forged on despite the protests of several of the men under his command, calling them cowards. He then led the rest of the unit into a crossfire that annihilated the entire team with the exception of Varaku and one other who was then killed by a stray round. Varaku was shot in the leg and after he returned to the base it was amputated and replaced with a bionic replacement that matched his old leg in almost every way.

He was stripped of his rank and was forced to work his way up in the ranks again but he managed it and went on to achieve a much greater rank than his previous one. It took him years but he finally reached the rank of High Centurion (same as lord commander) that he holds to this day. It gave him command of a mighty force that he led to victory more than once. This will be his fourth campaign as commander of a fleet and he feels sure that he will be victorious.

Equipment


Weapons:
Plasma rifle. Can be fired in a series of small bursts or a long continuous beam.

Honour blades. Activated by powerful generators housed in his backpack they protrude from either or both of his gauntlets.

Armour:
Mesh armour. Light and strong formed of interlocking plates that stiffen momentarily when something impacts on them. It is stronger than the standard infantry type, utilizing thicker armour plates.

Other:
Cloaking field. Housed in his back pack it powers powerful systems built into his armour that render him invisible.

Energy shield. Also housed in his backpack it projects an invisible force field that covers every centimetre of his body. Can take a decent amount of damage before failing.

Mono sight. This is over his right eye and it means that, when activated, an aiming reticule appears in his vision along with battle statistics and details of his current location.



Race

Name: Skitarian

Home planet: Skitaria

Description: The Skitarian are a very balanced race, most desire nothing more than for them to be left alone. However there are two types of fanatics. There are the Hytologic who desire peace between all races and the Gashiric who desire for every race to bend their knees to the Skitarians and acknowledge them as the rightful rulers of the galaxy. However these puritans are rare and most Skitarians inhabit a morally grey area, desiring neither peace nor war and simply wishing to get on with their lives. This does not mean that they are weak however for they retain a substantial military force that is prepared to combat any threat. They are governed by a republic comprising of the most powerful people in the empire.

They are a tall and strong race with every citizen capable of holding his own against a human assailant. This means that even the standard public could hold off an enemy attack for long enough for the proper military to arrive and drive the foe away. They are a foe to be feared no matter their protests at the violent stereotypes created by humans and other aliens alike to represent them.

The things that set them apart from humans are their eye colour and stature. Their eyes are mostly red or purple with a handful of people being born with black eyes and every member of the race, citizen or soldier, is faster and stronger than the average human. They are a tall race and are highly advanced. Their greatest strength lies in their ability to know what their limits are for this means that they will never try so hard that they pass their limit and end up exhausted.

History: The Skitarians are a young race in comparison with some of the other species in the galaxy but they grew in power incredibly fast. Once, they were nothing but many warring tribes but that all changed in a few days. Foes descended from the heavens and the chiefs of the tribes realized that the enemy could not be defeated alone. The Skitarians united and drove the invaders off their planet. They realized that it was great thing that they had achieved together and that they could achieve even more if they were one culture. So did the warring tribes unite into one whole due to an attack by an outside invader.

Once the tribes united the technology of the Skitarians advanced quickly. Whereas before fire arms had been rare and only possessed by the greatest of warriors, now that all the great minds of the era worked as one their technology increased ten fold. They developed kinetic weapons and space travel in 25 years, no time at all in comparison with their life span. Their technology only increased and soon even the lowliest soldier was using energy based weapons.

They gained the ability to travel through the warp soon after and within 100 years had peacefully annexed or colonized all the planets in their solar system and every solar system touching it. Ever since the development of their empire they have only become more advanced. Within the next 300 years they managed to effectively harness the fury of the sun, creating plasma weapons and created sophisticated cloaking devices and powerful shields.

Recently they have begun to spread throughout the stars, colonizing ever more planets and annexing ever more cultures. Their empire now spreads across fifteen solar systems and more are yet being discovered and colonized.

Technology: Highly advanced utilising energy and plasma based weaponry and equipping more and more soldiers with personal shields and cloaking devices. Their capital ships carry weapons capable of annihilating entire armies in a second. However these ships are few in number and the weapons are rarely used except as a last ditch defence.


Fleet

One Destroyer Class Capital ship named ‘The Lord of War’. Armed with; 2 Plasma Lances pointing forward, 1 Destructor pointing forward, 6 Broadside Plasma Cannons (3 on each side), 10 Broadside Energy Cannons (5 on each side), 2 Energy Lances pointing backwards and 300 Close range Energy blasters. Also equipped with energy shields and cloaking device. 4 launch bays (two on each side)

3 Phoenix pattern escort frigates. Utilizing plasma weaponry. 1 forward pointing Plasma lance, 2 Broadside Plasma cannons, 2 backward facing Plasma beamers. Equipped with energy shields and cloaking device.



Forces

Infantry:
200 standard troopers. Equipped with energy rifles and energy grenades

100 heavy weapon soldiers. Equipped with energy lances, plasma cannons or energy mortars.

100 guardians. Equipped with plasma rifles, shield generators and plasma and smoke grenades. 20 carry automated sentry turrets. 20 operate heavy weapons.

80 recon troopers. Equipped with plasma snipers, flash grenades and cloaking fields.

20 specialists. Outfitted depending on the situation but most common wargear is plasma rifles, cloaking fields, weak energy shields and flash, plasma and smoke grenades. All can handle any type of weapon they are given.


Vehicles:
15 main battle tanks. 10 armed with energy lances and 5 armed with plasma cannons. All have shields. Can transport 15 men per tank.

5 Raider pattern battle tanks. Equipped with plasma lances, energy blasters, cloaking fields and shields. Can transport 10 men per tank and are designed to function in places where men and even normal battle tanks would die instantly (aka the bottom of a sea trench or the depths of space).


Aircraft:
8 Vulcan pattern battle craft. Armed with plasma lances, plasma blasters, energy shields and cloaking fields.

2 Star pattern landing craft. Armed with energy cannons and big enough to transport 50 men at a time.


Weapons

Plasma lances: There are 2 types of plasma lances, one is mounted on a star ship and the other is mounted on a tank. Both work in the same way though. They fire a beam of plasma that can pierce an armoured hull with amazing speed, however they are very direct and the beam is pencil thin, meaning that it can only hit one target at a time.

Energy lances: Almost exactly the same as a plasma lance only it fires energy instead of plasma.

Destructor: The most powerful weapon ever developed by the Skitarian it has the power to destroy entire cities in an eye blink. However it is almost never used except as a last ditch defence. It draws energy from a nearby sun and uses that energy to fire a devastatingly powerful beam of plasma at a target. The target will be almost certainly vaporized if caught in the beam.

Plasma and energy rifles: These fire bolts of plasma/energy in a series of small bursts or a long continuous beam.

Energy mortars: Fire great balls of energy that explode on impact.

Plasma snipers: These fire bolts of plasma that are powerful enough to instant kill most warriors unlucky enough to be hit. It is equipped with a scope.

Plasma/energy grenades: These explode in a ball of plasma/energy that annihilates almost anything caught in the blast.

Flash and Smoke grenades: Work in different ways but with the same purpose, to blind a foe. Flash grenades release a blinding light upon detonation that blinds anyone who looks at it and smoke grenades release a billowing cloud of smoke.

Energy blasters: These are simply larger versions of energy rifles mounted on vehicles.

Plasma beamers: These are weapons that fire huge beams of plasma at a foe.

Energy/Plasma cannons: These fire bolts of plasma/energy that explode on impact. They inflict splash damage and are very similar in design to plasma/energy lances.

Cloaking fields: There are multiple types of cloaking fields but all do the same thing. They render the warrior/object invisible to the naked eye and impossible to detect by most scanners.

Energy shield: There are multiple types of energy shields but all do the same thing. They protect the warrior/object from harm until the amount of damage overloads the system and they have to shut down to repair.

Mesh armour: The standard armour worn by all soldiers, it protects the wearer from harm. It is formed of interlocking plates and works by temporarily stiffening when something impacts upon it.

Automated turrets: These are AI controlled turrets that are equipped with plasma blasters. They can be shut down using an EMP grenade and possess weak shields.

(If anything is overpowered I am happy to change it)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

emporershand89 said:


> Good Angel, very good. Thorough, but robust( if thats the proper word  ). You are set then.



thanks lol i used a LOT from the lexicanum to make em as eldar as possible :biggrin:


----------



## JAMOB

*Khas Adun and his Protoss*

*Character*








*Name:* Khas Adun

*Age:* 857 Cycles of Auir

*Appearance:* He is 9’7” when at full height, but like all protoss he has an extra leg joint that allows for better balance and jumps. It also makes them much shorter when the bend it. He is normally around 7’2”. He has piercing Blue eyes, very uncommon for Protoss. He was one of the few Dark Templar to not sever the characteristic protoss nerve tendrils, although he could only do this because he joined them after they reunited. He has beautiful armour crafted by the best the protoss have to offer. He is among the most fit of all the protoss, and as such is a very striking character.

*Personality:* He hates violence in all forms and would honestly rather it never happen, but he knows too well the dangers of corruption. He will not hesitate anything he deems “impure”, but that rarely happens as he will always attempt to see the reasoning behind actions and instead of blindly destroying like many of the younger protoss he carefully checks all the facts, and then only if there is no other way does he deem it impure and destroy it. He will protect his people at all costs, and cares for nothing more than for them.

*History:* He was named for the first Leader of the protoss and the firsrt Templar. He started out life in a military family, though not a very wealthy one. As soon as he could he enlisted in the military as a zealot, and achieved his first promotion quickly, becoming a commander of a hundred zealots. He has never lost a battle, because he tries his absolute hardest not to fight in the first place. He will fight only if there is no other way, or if it is an evil so great that to allow it to live would be a grave offence.

He then joined the High Templar, and became an adept psychic. He still used blink frequently, but he also learned psychic storm and was great at placing them exactly where they were needed. He then went to study at the Dark Templar temple, and was one off the few who ever switched temples, and the only one to have switched two different times. He was a master at blinking through the warp away from them, a skill all stalkers have. He learned the ways of deception and the shadows, and now has a phaser in his armour that allows him to vanish entirely for as long as he desires.

He volunteered to command a colony ship after the Fall of the Queen of Blades, and was the first sent out.

*Equipment:* Master crafted Zealot Armour, that includes a shadow phaser, focus crystals and a blink teleporter. He generally does not wear a cape or cloak of any kind, but will when at a ceremony of meeting other delegates from other races. He wields two psionic blades that he can summon at an instant. They stem from to focus crystals in his armour. He also has the ability to shoot blasts of psionic energy from the focus crystals on his arms. This with his abilities to travel the warp, turn to pure energy, and disappear completely make him a formidable warrior.


*The People*


*Name of Race:* Protoss

*Home Planet:* _Auir (Shakuras)_

*Description:* The protoss are a very tall race of humanoids, and have an extra joint in the leg. This joint allows better stability, as well as better jumping and running. They are generally 3 meters (9.6 feet) tall but appear to be only 7 feet tall. They are an elegant race that wastes no movement in any way. They have special nerve tendrils that allow for a psychic bond with all other protoss, although the Dark Templar sever this off to preserve their identities. Although, now not all do this, as they have reunited with the Conclave and many only wish to learn to use the shadows, but still wish to preserve their psychic link.

They are very ancient, and have some of the greatest technology in the universe. Each individual soldier has a shield generator that regenerates the shield over time. They have very advanced Psionic weapons that use the powers of the mind to destroy their enemies. They use Focus Crystals to make these work better. They are photosynthetic, and need not eat or drink. They sometimes do, however, because it is another form of energy for them that, while not as efficient, is much more satisfying and works in the dark as well. That is why Protoss prisoners and heretics are kept in the dark but given food, so that they will barely survive.

*History:* They started out in tribes, and fought among themselves until the Mystic Khas found access to a psionic link shared by all protoss. He used it to bring the tribes into line, and created the Caste system. There is the Judicator caste, also known as the Conclave, that governs the Protoss. There are then the Templar Caste, which are the warriors of the Protoss. There is then the Khalai caste, which includes all others, the artisans, citizens, and shipmen. Whatever their job is, they are the Khalai. The Dark Templar were the protoss that rejected the Khala (psychic link) for fear of losing their individuality. They were persecuted and evicted from Auir, but still fought for it, and defended it in secret. They cut of the chords that identified the protoss as an act of resistance.

They developed remarkably fast after Khas united them, and their technology is unmatched. They stay quiet and in the shadows, preferring not to interfere with the “Lesser” races. However, they were attacked by a zerg swarm on their home planet of Auir and were forced to flee to Shakuras, the Dark Templar homeworld. The Protoss were aided by the Dark Templar when they escaped, and they allowed them to rejoin them. Without the Dark Templar they could not have defeated the overmind, or his cerebrates. They fought back against the Overmind and eventually destroyed it when Tassadar sacrificed himself and his ship, _the Gantrithor_, a “super Carrier”.

Since the merging of the Protoss and the Dark Templar, they created much new technology, stemming from the shadows and from the light and forming powerful new psionic weapons. One of these is the Void Ray, which combines the two to form a devastating beam of power that grows in power as it stays on a target. They used their new technology to fight the Queen of Blades when she took control of the Zerg Swarms after the Overmind’s death. They defeated her with the help of Rainor’s Raiders, a human group of rebels who saw the real threat and opposed the corrupt human Empire.

Since her defeat the Protoss have expanded to far off galaxies in order to preserve their race. They sent a fleet of Carriers and colony ships to all known galaxies, and one is just now arriving in this Galaxy. They plan to colonize the planet and expand from there. Little do they know that there are numerous other races already there, with the same idea in mind…

*Technology:* There technology is based around special Crystals that can focus their Psionic power into powerful blades and beams of energy that can cut through almost any known substance. They have three different types of warriors, although within these types there are different types as well.

There are the Zealots, which are the standard warriors of the protoss, although they are stronger than most other warriors. They are taught to fight in glorious combat, and prefer it to any other type of fighting. They almost never use guns, as they are seen as imprecise and pointless. When they do fire at range, they use their psionic energy. When zealots fall in battle they are entombed in immortals, and keep fighting.

Then there are the High Templar, who eschew standard forms of fighting and focus solely on unleashing their full psionic capability. They can summon lighting down on their foes, or drain their energy and greatly damaging other psionic units. They can meld into Archons, which are great balls of energy.

The exiled Dark Templar were seen as rebels, but have always been fiercely loyal to the Protoss. They fight from the shadows, and are permanently cloaked. A common type of Dark Templar are the Stalkers, which like immortals are fallen protoss entombed to keep fighting. Stalkers can blink through the warp, and are very light and fast, making for good scouts. They can fight forever if there are enough, because they can constantly blink backwards through the warp to recharge their shields. They give ground this way, but they also do not die.

The final type of warrior is automated drones. They are very numerous, and range from building probes to invisible scouting observers and in between are the many other kinds. There are sentries, which have a crystal core and psychic powers. There are the mighty Colossi, which guard the Protoss shrines. Their making is unknown, and every one lost is a grave loss for the protoss. They are desperately trying to create more, but each attempt ends in failure and often disaster. There are warp prisms, which can phase in protoss warriors from a stable center, and then there are interceptors, which are in carriers and act as automated fighters against enemies.

Their ships are incredibly complex. There are Motherships, which have a crystal core matrix can warp things around them out of existence for precious seconds, while the fleet destroys the rest. There are Carriers which hold the interceptors and soldiers, as well as Super Carriers, which are really just much bigger carriers that carry more interceptors and cannot enter orbit. There are Void Rays, which have a powerful beam that grows stronger when it concentrates on one thing for w hile. There are also Phoenix’s, which are the standard fighter-fighter ships of the Protoss, and can envelop enemies in Gravitron beams for a certain amount of time, giving the others time to dispose of them.

*Fleet:*








The capitol ship is a “Super Carrier” named _Due’Uhl_(meaning Great Stewardship), and there are three standard Carriers named _Nerazim_(Dark Templar), _Talkdar_(the Forge), and _Khar Zerashk_(Peaceful Oblivionn).

*Forces:*
800 colonists and 200 Probes









Infantry

300 Zealots








They wield twin psionic blades that can cut through almost everything, and can turn into pure energy for a couple of seconds to catch up with fleeing enemies

150 Stalkers








They are badly wounded Dark Templar that can phase through the warp in an act called “Blinking”. They shoot small particles of energy and if they blink properly, those with weakened shields can go to the back and so can fight forever.

40 High Templar








They can summon lightning down on their foes or they can use the energy of enemies against them and greatly damage any psionic enemies.

10 Dark Templar








They are completely invisible and use powerful versions of the zealots psionic blades, in either a scythe or a sword form.

80 sentries








They are automated probes that can create psionic shields, make certain areas inaccessible, or create illusions of any protoss unit.

5 Archons








They are summoned by sacrificing 2 Templar, Dark or High, and are literally balls of energy. They are incredibly powerful, although they are short ranged and have no special abilities. Once their shields are breached they are practically useless, but their shields are very powerful.

15 Immortals








They are immortal beings, and have the spirits of fallen warriors within them.

Vehicles

5 Colossi








They are immortal beings of enormous power. They are automated robots that can climb cliffs and travel swiftly anywhere.

15 warp prisms








They are transports that can warp in other units from a secure location

AirCraft

2 Void rays








They are powerful airships that have a single attack beam, which grows in power as it stays on one target.

8 Phoenix’s








They are the standard ship-ship fighters, and have something called a gravitron beam that can lift up enemies and render them temporarily useless.

They also have plans and materials to make more of all vehicles.

Note: If anything is overpowered Im sorry, I will change it as best I can, and I will not be able to do this for 5 weeks as I already told Emperorshand, but then I will be more than happy to do this roleplay.


----------



## Yru0

*NOTE: I have to get off of the computer so I'm posting early, will edit in the other details later.*
Character:







*not the best image I know
Name: 1st Captain Bartimaeus Dietfried (Bart-i-may-us Deet-Freed)

Age: 74

Appearance: Maeus is a career soldier, and it shows in his weathered face. Memories of war and combat rage behind his dark brown eyes. Traditionally, Maeus wears his captain's uniform, proud of his vessel which he has captained for the majority of his career and taken through many engagements. Despite his deceptive age, Maeus remains able to stand toe-to-toe in the ring with any of the younger soldiers under his command due to a rigorous training regime enforced upon him since childhood by military parents, due to this, he is very fit and this combined with his air of authority and confidence, creates a rather imposing figure that the men below him obey, his allies respect and that his enemies fear.


Personality: Maeus was brought up by military parents to be a soldier, and military life has embedded itself in every aspect of his personality. Confident, yet not outspoken, Maeus can convince others of his view with charisma but is more than willing to sit down and listen to grievances than to solve a problem with ultimatums and weapons. Loyal to the compact and the men he commands, Maeus would gladly give up his life for them both, it is his own philosophy that if men are willing to die by his orders, then a commander must be willing to die for them too, and he has been reprimanded on many occassions by superirors for refusing to abandon his men, the most notable being a major boarding action of the _Ember of Apocalypse_, and refusing to retreat with the rest of the commanding officers, Maeus took up arms with his men and helped drive the enemy from the ship, as such he recieved a demotion from the fleet commander, but was swiflty promoted by a higher ranking member of the admirality board. 


History: From his early childhood, Maeus wanted nothing more than to be a soldier in the Compact army, however, his dreams shifted after he witnessed the display of force by the Compact's first devoted carrier vessel, and he enlisted at the age of 17 as a navy pilot. Maeus was ordered to report to the carrier _Death's Woes_, the flagship of the famous Captain Kadien. Over his first term of service, Maeus' highly aggressive and merciless tactics soon earned him the eye of the fleet captain, who saw great potential in the young squadron commander. It was not long before Maeus was given his first ship command of a small frigate, but Captain Kadien wished to teach the young captain that war was not the only way, and rather not the desired method either, it was here that Maeus learnt that the key to a military victory, is to not fire a single shot unless absolutely necessary. Maeus learned from the great commander and took his teachings to the field, however, during the Surrogate wars 50 years ago, Captain Kadien was killed when the _Death's froes_ sacrificed itself to hold back an advancing enemy fleet, this event shook Maeus to the bone, but he recovered with a new sense of obligation to his fallen mentor and to the compact as a whole. It was following this act that the 1st fleet was broken up suffering heavy casualties, and Maeus was given command of the _Ember of Apocalypse_, a vessel which he has taken to hell and back, over the years, and he now leads a colonization fleet in an effort to expand the Compact. Maeus is relieved for the respite from war, but he knows all to well that competition for worlds can more often than not lead to war.








^ _The Surrogate Wars_


Equipment: Maeus is a commander of the fleet and generally does not engage in close combat, although he always keeps on his side a holstered high impact pistol capable of punching through even heavily armoured foes, although his greatest assets are his negotiationg skills, charisma and strategies. Nonetheless, if the situation were to arise, Maeus would be more than willing to take up arms with his men, he keeps with him an aging armour bearing the ship's insignia, which he has kept with him ever since he had to take up arms to defend the bridge of his vessel on the fateful day when Captain Kadien gave his life. Maeus is also well trained in most weapons and he will never go down without a fight.


The People:


Name of Race: The Compact


Home Planet(s): Coalition - Sera Demiurg - D'Arvan Surrogates - Ka'has'shi


Description: The Compact is an alliance of different species and factions all bound together out of necessity. Originally, The Compact Accord was a treaty designed to unite two species against a common aggressor which was invading their system. These two factions were the Coalition of Ordered Governments, a splinter faction of humanity that was fed up with colonial rule, and the Demiurg, a race of thinkers and merchants. Following the founding war, the compact, which was predominantly a military alliance, was expanded to unite the two factions under a single parliment which governed all actions of the Compact as a whole. Newly designed Demiurg vessels were soon floating amongst the stars, seeking out new wonders and rewards for the greater Compact, it was during this period of expansion when the Compact truly became what it is today, with the addition of many smaller civilisations yet able to break away from their solar system's gravity well joining the great alliance. The final compact took shape with the absorption of the Surrogate race into the treaty, completing the leading hegemon of the three major races of the compact.


History: The great founding war that forced the creation of the compact left an irreparable scar on the psyche of both the COG and the Demiurg people, although following the conflict captured FTL technology allowed for rapid reconstruction and restructure of military forces to present a united front to any potential future aggressors. Demiurg vessels quickly began to expand the Compact, new worlds and outposts fueling the insatiable economy as more and more species came into the fold. However, it was when the Compact came into contact with the Tau empire that their technology truly evolved; a demiurg merchant vessel was being raided by orks when a Tau patrol fleet stumbled on the scene and came to the rescue, the usage of Mont'ka and Kau'yon tactics stayed with the rescued merchants, and soon word of the powerful empire spread throughout the compact, the effectiveness of the tactics and the reality of defending an ever-growing region of space forced another re-think of the Compact's military strategy, but no solution could be found as the aging Demiurg fleet was being tasked with a far too large area to patrol. However, it was a young and ambitious Demiurg tactition who finally solved the conundrum that threatened to be the great weakness of the Compact, and turn it into their greatest strength. Captain Kadien witnessed first hand the effectiveness of Tau tactics and saw how they could be incorporated into the Compact navy's doctrine, he soon ordered a retrofit of his own ship as a testing bed for his schemes. 

The great change was the increasing use of strike craft warfare, with a relatively small fleet capable of projecting a great military force over a very large area with the use of small and agile craft. The results impressed the Admirality to such an extent, that the entire navy was overhauled and the great coffers of the Demiurg dipped into to fund the contruction of a new fleet based around carrier strike groups. The first combat trial of this new force would take place in one of the greatest conflicts undertaken by the fledgling compact, and help incorporated into it the third hegemon race. The Surrogates.

The surrogates are a predominantly cybernetic race, with the steady destruction of their natural ecosystem on their homeworld, forcing them to alter their own bodies and move a guiding hand on evoloution. The result was a species that saw themselves as superior to primitive organics, and soon they became a feared force in their region, enslaving numerous smaller factions. However, in came time when an even greater evil sought to conquer the Surrogate worlds, and in desperation, the ruling council plead for assistance from the Compact, and the reinforced military alliance obliged.

By the time the war was over, the compact navy had been put through its paces, and although casualties were sustained, the Kau'yon tactics of guerrilla warfare in space caused enormous losses in the enemy's capital ship fleet, with the large lumbering vessels easy pickings for the nimble fighter swarms of the Demiurg. In return for their assistance, the battered, but living, Surrogates were adopted into the compact, although their race has even to this day, lived with a great shame of their past sins, and seek to atone for them in the defense of the weaker members of the compact.



Technology: The Compact forces can differentiate greatly from each other, with COG forces utilising extensive kinetic weaponry, to the Surrogates cybernetic enhancements, so technology and equipment used by the different military arms can differ. These technologies include:


Railgun based weaponry
Cloaking fields
Shield Generation
Cybernetics
Robotics
Ion based weaponry
Advanced Strike Craft and Carrier technologies (e,g; fleet communications, long distance sensors, the basic necessities of a fleet operating over a large area)
Limited anti-gravity engines



Fleet: The Demiurg are primarily responsible for the Compact navy, although COG forces originally developed the kinetic railgun technology and Surrogate experts are the chief designers of the drones used in much of the fleet.

1 Fleet Assault Carrier, 'CSS Ember of Apocalypse' - The Flagship of the fleet, all Assault Carriers differ slightly from each other, but are designed around the ability to project stirke craft over a large area, yet still retain the ability to defend itself against aggressors, a mix of battleship and carrier qualities. Although the _Ember of Apocalypse_ is primarily a carrier and support vessel, it is more than capable of defending itself if it were to come under attack, although it cannot match the firepower of a full-fledged battleship.











2 Escort Carriers - Escort carriers are designed to project 'air' power over the area, but their primary focus is in defense, with their primary duty being to escort poorly armoured convoys by being able to spread probes and strike forces over an area, being able to strike at any threat before they can do damage to the fleet. The CSS _Ember_ is accompanied by the _Kursk_ and _Stalingrad_ escort carriers.










1 Close Support Carrier - Support Carriers are Surrogate vessels, tasked with defending carrier groups from any possible attack, largely acting in a support role, they field significant anti-strikecraft weaponry, they also come equipped with a blanket of weaponry from an electronic warfare suite, and buff capabilities, it is not unknown for defense carriers to fight off a wave of bombers, before swiftly launching electronic warfare on hostile ships to reduce their fighting capabitlites, and then taking part in a repair operation for the rest of the fleet, these frigates are truly a jack of all trades, although they cannot go toe-to-toe with most cruiser class assault vessels, their use in a fleet significantly increases the overall combat ability. The CSS _Icon_ is purposed to act primarliy as the fleets support vessel, capable of acting as an fueling depo for any strike craft, although it can only field a single squad of strike craft and certain low level probes of its own accord and are fitted with a number of long distance recon probes, repair drones and Demolition bots.










Strike Craft:

The fleet comes equipped with the two main classes of strike craft in the Compact, the SC-I5 'Interceptor' Strike Craft and the SC-B9 'Broadsword' Bomber. Both are adept at their specialities, although are adaptable as well, with Intercepto squadrons routinely engaging ships right up to light frigates effectively, and Broadswords effectively combating prowling fighters with their defense systems.

The SC-I5 is incredibly fast and maneuverable for a craft of it's size, and is generally manned by either one or two personnel. The main armament of the craft is twin pulse-laser cannons fitted to the prow of the vessel, the rapid fire of the weapons more than capable of shredding through armour, and shielding alike, although ship-ship missiles can be used as well, this cannon remains the favoured weapon of pilots. However, at the time of development, the Compact Navy was being forced to stretch its force thinly across its empire, with patrol groups rarely operating with more than a single escort carrier hunting pirates, this called for a craft that was more than capable of defending itself in dogfights whilst still retaining the suitable firepower required to take down the light frigates and corvettes of the pirates, the solution being the Interceptor. The effectiveness of the craft was soon realized and it has become the main craft of the Compact Navy's Strike Craft Wing. 









The SC-B9 'Broadsword' is a tactical bomber craft in the Compact navy, fulfilling the role of a medium sized, agile craft designed to deliver payloads to heavy vessels whilst deterring hostile defenses. The Broadsword has achieved supremacy over its role due to the relatively high agility and speed of the craft compared to other bombers, it is also fitted with a defense suite, controlled by a designated member of the three man crew. The defense suite is a limited-AI operating system which manages the ship's electronic countermeasures, missile jamming systems, and 360 degree ship-ship missile weapons. The primary mantra of defense operators is to irritate the opponent, with their vessels largely being inadequete to go toe-to-toe with designated fighter craft, they rather operate in large squadrons where the AI's can share data and operate more effectively, primarily keeping threats at bay for precious time rather than actively trying to eliminate enemy craft, buying crucial seconds for escorting interceptors or the bombadier. The offensive armaments of the craft vary greatly, although emp, plasma and high explosive weapons are commonplace, giving the craft the ability to deploy ordanance capable of penetrating even the toughest armour.











Forces: 

300 Coalition Gears - The front line infantry of the Compact is primarily provided by the Coalition, their soldiers utilise what many foes have deemed primitive technology, although none can doubt the effectiveness of Coalition kinetic technology, rivalling the power of any energy based weapon.









Mainly equipped with bolter-like weaponry, although not as powerful as the space marine varient, they are designed much like miniature railguns, capable of punching through armour and shielding, making for an effective kinetic weapon, every squad (roughly 6-10 men) are equipped with a heavy weapon, this can be shoulder-mounted ion cannons, light ralirifles or even heavier shoulder-mounted railguns for tank hunting.

100 Surrogate Redeemers - Surrogate Cybernetic technology has been used to create special forces soldiers, equipped with a basic cloaking mechanism and effective firepower, their hydraulic systems allow for an agility unmatched by any other force in the Compact, the redeemers are often used as scouts, or pathfinders, being a rapid response team to any potential threat.








Equipped with Cloaking, light shielding and a focused energy weapon which fires in short but powerful blasts (think burst laser).

100 Demiurg assault probes - Although the Demiurg race itself provides it's quota to the Compact navy, their people are not physically apt and therefore they utilise extensive drones on the field of battle, highly maneuveurable, the drones are capable of descending safetly from high altitudes and delivering firepower on target.
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu97/Diehard2501/Tau army/heavy_drone-5.jpg
The drones are equipped with grav motors and mainly twin high powered gattling cannons, although roughly 20 are equipped with heavy weaponry, ion cannons, railrifles or portable railguns.

50 Armoured Infantry - Of Coalition design, the Armoured infantry are normal soldiers that have donned the mechanized armour, although not armoured walkers and not offering nearly as much protection, Armoured infantry are capable of operating in small areas, being incredibly mobile and delivering Heavy firepower to a target.








Equipped with high powered gattling weapons with explosive shells, essentially heavy bolters 

50 Surrogate Repentants - Surrogates who have felt so greatly ashamed for past deeds, they have dedicated their lives to defending others, and now act as essentially heavy weapons platforms in the Compact army, primarily tasked with defending key positions, they are often used to delay any approaching targets while the mobile firebases move to better firing locations.
*Couldn't find an image, think Gun Servitor.

Mainly equipped with rapid fire weapons, one in five repentants are usually armed with one of the standard heavy weapons of the compact.


Vehicles:

10 - Grizzly MBT's








Despite heavy armour plating and a powerful main railgun cannon, Grizzlies can move at unexpected speed, designed to close the gap between the hostile force quickly whilst still remaining maneuverable, forceing the enemy to keep their distance from the squishier targets.

5 - Mobile Firepower Platforms (MFPs)
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_.../98/GDI_Shatterer.jpg/830px-GDI_Shatterer.jpg
Grav equpped vehicles that are used as highly mobile artillery platforms, capable of punching through superior armour and supporting the front line, before swiftly relocating as the battle changes. Normally equipped with shield technology and high powered laser weaponry, superior even to the Grizzly's railgun in power, the weapon can be fitted to fire splash damage on a target, or a concentrated burst that melts through armour.

5 - Rapid Deployment Vehicles (Devilfish)








Equipped with grav technology and missile pods, the Devilfish is a heavily modified version of the Tau vehicle with the same name, the Compact was so impressed with it's performance, that they managed to purchase the design from the Empire and design it to suit their own purposes, it retains the same basic armaments of the Tau fish, but due to a lack of the disruption pod technology, Surrogate scientists installed shiled generators to defend the occupants.

Aircraft:

2 - Heavy assault gunships (Harbringers)








Equipped with three high powered assault cannons, much like the bigger brother of the cannons used on the Armoured infantry, a twin anti-air turrets aid the somewhat unwieldly assault cannons in any aerial threats, they are also armed with a number of missile pods capable of launching highly explosive salvos on their target, and an under-bellied ion cannon, the Harbringer is a moving platform armed to the teeth.

3 - Assault Transports (Essentially Harbringers fitted for transport rather than for a gunship role)
Harbringer-B's retain two of the standard assault cannons of their heavier armed brothers and both anti-air turrets, but forsake the heavier weapons in return for storage capacity, capable of transporting up to 30 men, however most of the time it goes into battle equipped with drone racks, deploying a series of Demiurg assault probes onto the field, and capable of reamring and repairing the parasitic drones.









5 - Joint Strike Craft 








The fighter-bombers of the Compact, the JSC's use high speed and mobility as their greatest defense, capable of delivering heavy firepower quickly on target before redeploying before the enemy can divert significant firepower on the craft.


----------



## emporershand89

Santaire, very nice, good description, your set, but feel free to add pictures if you want. 

JAMOB, my mouth is seriously still open, did you take the Starcraft race, wow. I hoesntly didn't see that coming. Your set.

Yru0 you can finish later, thats fine.


Good start, i encourgae more to come, bring your races and show your creative sides


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Emperorshand, will their be any NPC races on this planet? A bit of canon fodder might be quite nice.

I love the races that people have put up by the way, all though I can't help wondering who The Vanatri will fight and who they will ally.


----------



## Yru0

Haha, quick someone make a race of supersoldiers that are kidnapped at birth by the governemnt to fight off an alien menace!!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Wheres that bitch Halsey at when you need her :aggressive: lol and i wonder who is going to start shit with the Eldar hahaha


----------



## emporershand89

Wow Yru0, I never thought I'd seen a race thrown together from such a mix. Interesting, very. 

Ok, that makes a good five. Anyone else wanna join in, I'm waiting for a couple of days so don't feel pressured. The more the merrier


----------



## Santaire

Yeah ill be gone for 3 weeks during the summer holiday. Is that okay


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I can't help wondering who The Vanatri will fight and who they will ally.



maybe the protoss will be The Vanatri's perfect enemy? :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Alright, here's my entry. Bearing in mind, next monday I will be away for a couple of weeks with virtually no internet access.

*Name:* Solar Lord Abraham Thask
*Age:* 46
*Apperance:* Abraham Thask is Commander of the 145th Cyber Fleet, heralding from an area of space known as _The Sarozan Worlds_, where humanity exists alongside mechanical creatures such as cyborgs. Although young compared to the other humans of The Sarozan worlds, Thask has several battle scars on his face, and his right arm is replaced with machinery after an explosion during a previous battle. He has blonde hair, and emerald green eyes. His skin is dark-tanned.

*Personality:* Thask is a prodigy for somebody of his age. Having won more battles than the majority of the other Cyber Fleets, The Solar Lord is one of the most powerful men in the Cyber Fleet, and is a wise strategist, and is known throughout the Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire as a Legend in his own lifetime, particularly after the siege of Contaquel, where his depleted armies managed to hold of countless aliens for a month, surrounded and cut off from the rest of their fleet until they could reach them. He is a cautious man, going by the 'think first, fight later', attitude, that although has caused other Lord Solars to show him disrespect due to their own stratagem being the opposite, time and time again it has paid off.

*History:* After escaping the destruction of Ravendor Secondus, Thask soon found himself attached to the 145th at a young age, and by the time of Thirty, he had become on of the youngest men to ever reach a Lord Solar status, earned after rescuing the body ex-commander Marchius after the disaster at Rynn's Edge. Since then, over the course of several battles, Solar Lord Thask has only suffered two major defeats, but has won several victories in what is set to be a new dawn of hope for the Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire.

*The People:*

*Name of Race:* The Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire

*Home Planet:* Sarozan Prime

*Description/History:* The Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire was formed after the collapse of the first one during a decade-long war between the Cyber Industries and the corrupt First human Government, the United Nations. During the time that the two sides were fighting, an alien race whose name has since been lost to memory arrived in the Sarozan Worlds, and the Human Empire was on the verge of extinction before the Cyber Industries and the United Nations agreed to join forces. And thus, the Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire was born, and it lasted even after the aliens had been overthrown, which was an accomplishment by the legendary Solomon Lok, Humanity's finest hero, who managed to bring the sides together under a mutually beneficent pact which gave the mechanical cyborgs as much right as humanity themselves.

*Technology:* 


The cyborgs have an electrical discharge from their hands, which allows them to stun the enemy should they reach contact with them. They have retractable energy weapons housed within their forearms, allowing them to disintegrate all but the heaviest infantry should they prove to be accurate shots. The Cyborgs also have short-range teleportation , allowing them to descend from a low-altitude ship to the planet below with little difficulty.
 The human forces carry a blaster-rifle, similar to the ones used by the Rebel Alliance in Star Wars. Each human has a frak and krak grenade each strapped to their belt. 
 Shield Generators protect their base-camps from enemy bombardment, but allow people to walk through them. Weapons can be fired outside the shields from inside, but must be powered by a large generator.
 Lasers attached to the fighter-craft ships. 
 Hyperspace travel

*Fleet:* Battle-Barge "_Crusader_"










3 Landing Crafts, "_Victory, Honour, Retribution"_











5 Fighters










5 Bombers










*Infantry:* 

800 Ground Settlers, 200 Orbit Settlers (Space-station building)

200 Cyborgs, heavy-infantry forces. 









50 Cyborg-Scouts, Scouting forces, light on armour and fast moving. 










350 Shock-Troopers, the standard fighting forces of the Second Great and Bountiful Human Empire. 










* Vehicles:*

10 Medusas, 5 Anti-Armour, 5 Anti-Infantry:









5 Hellstorms, Anti-Air Units









5 Transports (Can hold 10 Infantry, or 5 Cyborgs)










*Aircraft:*

5 Stormwinds, Anti-Ground Units, Can carry up to four Shock-Troopers, not including the pilot, co-pilot and the two turret operators. 









5 Flyers, Anti-Air Units, can transport two Shock-Troopers, who have Sniper Rifles able to fire into the ground below.










This okay?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Angel Encarmine said:


> maybe the protoss will be The Vanatri's perfect enemy? :shok:


I doubt it, the 'perfect enemy' is meant to a creation of the twin god's; equeal to the Vanatri in every way, I do more on the religion as the RP progresses.

However they'll enjoy the fight! :laugh:


----------



## JAMOB

Yes, yes I did Emperorshand. Just reinforcing this point, I will not be able to start with the thread. I would love to join late though. I return on the 21st, so I can start on the next update then. Ill PM you when I return for space pirates and this.


----------



## Akatsuki13

I'm not entirely done yet with my forces but I do have my leader and civilization finished so I figured I'd post what I have while I finish up.

Name: Prelate-Lord Xlamundi









Age: 1,137 human years

Appearance: Xlamundi is like all the Slann, a large, bloated toad-like creature. Most of his scales are dark green with pale yellow scales on his jaw and chest.

Personality: Xlamundi is a largely dispassionate being by the standards of most races however by Slann standards he is still young, passionate and aggressive. An experienced military leader, Xlamundi will not hesitate to move against anyone he perceives as a threat to their goals yet that does not necessarily mean that he will not consider the possibility of the diplomacy to achieve his goals or alliances against greater threats.
History: Spawned upon the world of Itza, Xlamundi like all Slann spent the first five hundred years of his life as an Apprentice-Magi serving under the Magister-Lords of the planet until he had fully mastered his great powers, becoming a Prelate-Minor. His first duty as a Prelate was serving as Secondary Planetary Administrator of the planet Amaxon and it would be there that his star would begin to rise.

Amaxon itself was a minor world within the Eternal Empire with much of its population being a matriarchal human society that had generations earlier joined their empire. But beyond the uniqueness of its society the planet was unremarkable and little value to anyone. However that would change with the coming of a threat from outside the galaxy, a significant Tyranid Hivefleet. By fate or misfortune Amaxon was at the center of the vast path of the Hivefleet. With much the Empire’s forces were stretched dangerously thin, Amaxon quickly found itself alone and greatly unnumbered by the Tyranids. Leading an army of Saurus, Skinks and humans, Xlamundi fought against the overwhelming hordes to buy time for the various settlements and cities to be evacuated to Amaxon’s capital. However such delaying actions could last for only so long against the Tyranids and within three weeks only the capital city of Amaxon remained. For over a month the city was under siege with inhabitant fighting in some manner against the invaders and Xlamundi was at the forefront of fighting, hurling everything his weakened but still strong psychic ability possessed at the Tyranids. Eventually his actions grew the attention of the Hive Tyrant leading the war Amaxon and eventually the two clashed in the heart of the terrible battle. Though badly wounded, Xlamundi struck down the Tyrant with all the power he could muster. At that moment fortune smiled on the bloodied defenders for as the Tyrant’s death sent the Tyranid on the planet into disarray, reinforcements arrived at the edge of the system to drive the last of the aliens back.
Following the battle, Xlamundi was awarded the rank of Prelate-Major and given command of a battlegroup to aid their counterattack against the Hivefleet. In the centuries since Xlamundi has lead numerous campaigns against the enemies of the Eternal Empire, earning countless accolades and when the rediscovery of the outpost world Huatl, he has been promoted to Prelate-Lord and tasked with restoring the lost cities of the planet to their former glory.

Equipment: He rides atop a hover-palanquin that incorporates both a personal shield device to protect himself and a psychic array to boost his already considerable psychic powers further.


The Eternal Empire:









Capital World: Itza, the First World

Description: On the southern edge of the galaxy stands the last remnants of the first civilization to span across the entire galaxy. Once it was ruled by an ancient race that reshaped the galaxy according to their great design before a cataclysmal war brought about their extinct. Now the Eternal Empire exists under the careful stewardship of their first children, the Lizardmen.

There are three main species of Lizardmen that control the empire, the Slann, the Saurus and the Skinks.

Slann: Large toad-like beings with an incredible intellect and powerful psychic abilities, the Slann are ultimately the supreme leaders of the Eternal Empire. Possessing natural lifespans measured in millennia, the Slann will spend their first five hundred years within the halls of the great Citadel-Temples of the six core worlds of the Empire, learning to master their psychic powers. Once they have mastered their abilities each young Slann will be assigned to one of the three sects that make up their race, the Magisters, the Prelates and the Scryers. The Magisters serve Warp Navigators for their starships as well as maintain the vast psychic communication web that links all the worlds of their Empire. The Prelates are the leaders among the Slann, from lowly Administrators of minor outpost worlds to powerful war leaders that command mighty battlegroups to the Prelate-Celestials that rule the Empire as a whole. But standing above even the Prelates are the Scryers, those Slann that spend the entirety of their lives interpreting the Plaques of the Great Plan and using their psychic powers to observe the galaxy and to enact act necessary changes and adjustments where military force cannot.

Saurus: A genetically-engineered warrior race, the Saurus are the backbone of the Eternal Empire’s military. Standing taller than an average human with powerful snapping jaws, covered in scales as hard as armor and made of solid muscle, a bare-armed Saurus can easily tear apart most ordinary humanoid opponents. Many have mistaken their ferocity, lack of armor and the crude fetishes they wear on their bodies as a sign of low intelligence only to find themselves outmaneuvered by a cunning and unflinching enemy. For every Saurus from spawning to death has the entirety of their lives dedicated to one thing and one thing only, the art of war. Indeed the oldest of Saurus leaders are among the most fearsome of military commanders in the Empire, possessing a vast knowledge of warfare born from century upon century of countless battles against their enemies.

Skinks: A diminutive and amphibious race, the Skinks are the most numerous of the Lizardmen species for they are the ones that keep the Eternal Empire on a daily basis. They are the engineers and scientists of their society to the pilots and crewmen of their vessels and warmachines, some have even become great military leaders on par with Slann and Saurus cousins. Indeed there are few roles in the Empire that they do not serve. And while they may lack the great lifespans and focus of a singular purpose that their cousins possess, the Skink never the less share their absolute dedication to the Empire and the Great Plan.

Beyond these three species there are numerous subspecies of Lizardmen that serve smaller, specialized roles in their society as well as dozens of alien races that have completely submitted themselves to the Eternal Empire and the Great Plan.

Relations between the Lizardmen and those outside their empire are few as they seldom choose to interact with other major civilizations, preferring to operate a part from the younger races, allowing them to serve the Great Plan in their ways. However they are not entirely against sharing worlds with other races provided their actions are not against the dictates of the Great Plan. But they will not engage in trade with other civilizations especially the trade of technology as the Lizardmen believe that if their technology should be in hands of other races the Great Plan will make it so.

History: Countless millennia ago much of the galaxy was ruled by a wise and powerful race known simply as the Old Ones. They were the first and greatest of all the galactic civilizations but they were alone among countless younger races that had barely begun to reach into the stars much less approach their greatness. Despite this the Old Ones studied these races from afar, seeking out those that could become like them in time. Upon the jungle world of Lustria they found what would be the first of their children, the Lizardmen.

Though the races of Lustria were among the most primitive they had encountered in the galaxy, the Old Ones saw the potential of fledging societies and lifted them up to the stars. With their vast knowledge the Old Ones changed the three races they found on Lustria, bio-engineering them into beings far greater than they could ever hope to achieve through natural evolution. The first were Slann, toad-like beings they bestowed with vast intellects and immense psychic powers to lead the Lizardmen races. Next were the Saurus, a race of fierce, unwavering warriors utterly dedicated to the Old Ones. Finally there was the diminutive Skinks, the scientists and engineers of the Lizardmen. Together they were the first of the Old Ones’ children and while many more would follow, none were as close or as devoted to their creators as them.

But the reign of Old Ones would not last forever. A great evil rose up, a deathless horror that sought to consume all life in galaxy. Determined to protect not just their empire but all life, the Old Ones and their children marched out to combat this evil. Though the terrible enemy they fought and the countless battles they fought have since become lost to time, the outcome is still remembered by the Lizardmen. Unable to overcome their enemy, the Old Ones unleashed their last, desperate resort, a life form known as the Enslavers. Like a plague the Enslavers spread across much of the galaxy, consuming sentient life before the Old Ones’ undying enemies could. Countless races were sacrificed including the Old Ones themselves for this final plan, leaving much of the galaxy barren of life and ultimately vanquishing both threats. However before the Enslavers were unleashed the Old Ones scattered their children to edges of the galaxy to survive the Enslaver Plague.

Among those races were the Slann and the other Lizardmen races that had long served the Old Ones but unlike the other races, they as the firstborn of the Old Ones were entrusted with the Great Plan, their grand design for the galaxy as a whole. With that great honor and responsibility, the Lizardmen have rebuilt the civilization of their creator-lords in the Southern Fringe of the galaxy and from there they have tirelessly striven to carry out the will of the Old Ones across the galaxy ever since.

Technology: Like their empire, their technologies are the remnants of what was once that of the Old Ones. Much of their equipment, devices, vehicles and vessels oddly enough look more like they were cut from stone rather than manufactured. In fact many former cities of Old Ones look more like ancient stone ruins of primitive cultures than what they truly are. Despite its outward appearance their technology is quite advanced, ranging from long range Warp Travel to Teleportation technology to sophisticated energy weaponry to their highly advanced Genetic Engineering.

However the sad truth of the matter is that while their technology is incredible it pales in comparison to what it once was under the Old Ones. Which another reason why they have come to Huatl, to seek out the lost technology among the ruins of their creators as well as to ensure it does not fall into the hands of anyone else.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I will post a race up within the next day, though I do have some reservations about joining this rp. Hopefully I will be proved wrong.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok Bane, your good; though I must ask what the hell those creatures are in your Scout cyborg picture. What are those things???

Akatsuki, your good though I must ask what happened to the Lizardmen; where'd the toads come from I honestly didn't expect any frogs hahahah . Is there anyway you can get a picture for reference purposes??

JAMOB your fine, I beleive I answered that question already.

Lord Rambo take your time, the more the merrier


----------



## Akatsuki13

emporershand89 said:


> Akatsuki, your good though I must ask what happened to the Lizardmen; where'd the toads come from I honestly didn't expect any frogs hahahah . Is there anyway you can get a picture for reference purposes??


Actually most of their backstory was taken from the WFB Lizardmen's backstory. The one major difference their origins is that in WFB the Lizardmen were just beasts when the Old Ones changed them into the Lizardmen we know today while in mine they were several primitive sentient races when the Old Ones found them. And have you seen the Slann? They look like giant humanoid-toads.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Aella Erost

Age: 1200

Appearance: Aella like the rest of her race look fairly humanoid in appearance, though their skin is a shade of blue, Aella being light blue. Like the rest of her race Aella is female, with piercing green eyes that stand out in contrast to the colour of her skin. Aella is 5 foot 10, and wears pure white armor. 










Personality: Aella believes that her race is a superior race to the humans that also occupy their world and are part of their civilization. However she does respect them, having fought against them in the unification wars and knows what they are like as soldiers, respecting them mainly for that. However what she doesn't like is their irrational thoughts hence the reason she thinks her more rational species is superior.

History: Aella was born on the planet of Proteus, a world shared by her species the female Eveian and a colony of humanity who had lost contact with their homeworld eons ago. She was born as a process of the mind meld that her species use to produce offspring, though they can mate with humans if they wish.

She was brought up to believe she was superior to humans, being able to live longer than they could and being far more rational than the humans. It was due to this arrogance in her generation a series of wars were fought between the two species with no complete outcome. Aella joined the Eveian army, rising through the ranks rapidly to becoming a commando, the most elite of the Eveian. Soon she was promoted in charge of task forces though the war devestated both sides until they were finally unified when the two warring governments rallied against a third power, a break off of the Eveian race took control of nuclear stockpiles which forced the two species to work together.

Aella now works with members of both species, noting how important they both are too each other. The Aella using Biotics as well rifles, technology now available to each other.

Equipment: The weapons used utilise mass accelerator technology, Aella carrying two pistols, powerful yet portable. (Yes mass effect rip off....) She has biotic abilities like the rest of her race able to use it to decimate their opponents. She wears medium armor that utilizes shield to help deflect bullets, though they can't withstand sustained fire and close range shots.


================================================

The People


Name of Race: Eveain Alliance

Home Planet: Proteus- a richly diverse world that sprawls with great cities, since recovered from the unification wars and now the two species in the alliance Human and Eveain intermingling with one another.

Description: The Eveain Alliance are made of two species, the Eveain, humanoid in appearance, blue coloured skin and being able to live for a long time. The humans make up the other species, young and ambitious they provide most of the armed forces on the planet.

History: The humans came to Proteus decades before Aella was born. They colonized the more inhospitable northern hemisphere whilst the Eveain had the south already sprawling with life. Due to the sudden intrusion of Humanity the Eveain start to become more militaristic, building a navy and weapons and armor based on their mass accelerator technology.

They did this as they saw the intrusion of humanity a threat to them, seeing how aggressive they were in their colonization. Soon the unification wars began, both side devastating the others in the process. It was a long and hard fought conflict, one moment humanity had the upper hand as they took a major city deep into the South with a surprise assault, whilst the Eveain briefly devastated their second fleet above the planet fighting over control for the moon to use as a base of operations. 

However soon a third enemy appeared, an Eveain who gathered together members of both races in an ambitous attempt to control the world by taking the human stockpile of nuclear weapons. However this united the two warring species, the governments determined not to be held to ransom. This started talks between the two which eventually turned into an alliance 60 years after the war started.

Technology: Eveain technology is based on mass accelorator technology and biotics which is common throughout their species, and whoever they mate with outside the species. The humans utilize more primitive but effective weapons.

Ships have large and powerful mass accelerators, the fire arms are based on a smaller version of this. Torpedoes utilize emp fields to take down shields and damage weapon systems.

Heavy weapons in squads are either missiles like the torpedoes or by using laser type weapons.

Sentry guns- automated machine guns as well as anti tank missiles firing the emps
================================================

Fleet: Aella commands the Eveain built carrier type class ship, "Everglade" A powerful ship with a main gun using the mass accelerators technology. One cannon has five shots per charge. 100 Archer Missiles are on the ship as well as point defence turrets to protect from enemy fighters. It has a large troop bay and fighter and dropship bays. Four fighters are stationed on the "Everglade".









Three escort Human type frigates, each with a mass accelerator cannon, less powerful than the Everglade, and with a contingent of fighters each as well as dropships and point defences. Each has two fighters on board.









The three ships are "Etna" "Broadsword" and "Barros"

Forces: 

Settlers: 700 human settlers, 300 Eveain settlers. (200 settlers will help build an orbital space station for protection for the fleet and to resupply ground forces and the fleet.

Eveain Commandos: 100 Eveain Commandos follow Aella. They are powerful biotics who can throw, crush and decimate their opponents with their powers. They also carry mass accelerator rifles and pistols. 









Human Marines: 400 Marines accompanied the "Etna" "Broadsword" and "Barros". They wear heavy armor, though don't have shields unlike the Eveain troops and unlike the Mass Accelerator weapons the Eveain troops use they use more primitive assault rifles. Each squad has a heavy weapon trooper, medic and sniper.









Eveain Troops: 100 Eveain troopers accompanied the Everglade, lighter armor than the humans and commandos they are perfect for scouting. They utilize the same weaponry and tactics as the Commandos, but to a lesser effect. 










(I know they look like the commandos but they were the only image i could get.)

10 Mark VI tanks:







Powerful and practical hover tank, capable of dealing with heavily armored targets as well as infantry.

5 Mark 62 Artillery/Anti aircraft platforms: These mobile platforms are capable at launching missiles at both air targets as well as being utilized as artillery.









5 Heavily armored Mark IV Mechs: Heavily armed and armored these drones can be controlled from orbit on the "Everglade". The mechs boast powerful weapons, chainguns, missiles as well as jet packs for limited fight. 










10 Eveain multi role fighters. These fighters are predominantly used in space to protect the larger ships in the fleet.


----------



## Jackinator

*The Elisrae*

Character

Name: _Lasting Damage_

Age: 236

Appearance: Like most Minds the Lasting Damage is roughly 15 metres long and roughly ellipsoid in form. However when interfacing with humans and other species it will usually make use of a slaved drone or an avatar. It’s favoured avatar form is a tall, slim human wearing an elegant black suit and with an almost unnervingly elegant perfection and poise. It’s face is almost unforgettable, one of those faces that reminds you of everyone you’ve ever met.

Personality: The Lasting Damage is quite an eccentric mind for it’s race, spending it’s free times creating models of everything from the human anatomy to space ships on a huge scale. It is also somewhat divorced from many of it’s fellow minds and as such is happiest leading expeditions to colonise the galaxy. However, despite this it’s relative youth makes it one of the finest minds the Elisrae has to offer, having designed and built it’s 3 escorts during it’s voyage to this system. It is not fond of violence, being more than aware of it’s destructive abilities but will resort to it if required.

History: The Lasting Damage is relatively young for a Mind, one of the more recently produced and as such it has less history than the venerable and powerful minds of the Elisrae high council. It’s official Eccentric status was assigned after only 125 years of existence. It is believed that contact with a far less advanced but mindlessly aggressive race is what caused this. The Lasting Damage had been posted to the fringe on a patrol and came under attack when nearing the end of it’s patrol. It attempted to make peace, then to disable the enemy ships but as they tried to ram it it was forced to remove the threat, destroying every single enemy craft utterly. It never really forgave itself afterwards.

Equipment: Due to it’s position as a ships Mind it has all of the weaponry available to it’s class. However, it’s avatar is unarmed but due to the strength of it’s body and the control of the Mind is capable of causing serious injury. It is also hardened against EMW, in addition to the great majority of it's systems.



The People

Name of Race: The Elisrae

Name of Planet: Elis [destroyed]

Description: The Elisrae are an unusual civilisation, comprised of both humans and AI. The humans however, are not normal, not by any measure. They are genofixed at birth to be genetically perfect, they are so enhanced that they can choose to change sex, control birth, gland various drugs and outperform normal humans in almost every biological way. This has led to them being regarded as a decadent, corrupt culture, but in fact they are merely an incredibly liberal society that allows almost anything of it’s citizens, within reason. They do not appreciate warfare but will engage in it if needs be. They are an aetheistic culture, something that has unfortunately led to a few conflicts they would have rather have avoided. But this is perhaps a result of one of the most significant and unusual parts of their culture. The Elisrae are ruled over by their AI, or Minds as they are more commonly known, they are beings of immeasurably unlimited thought and mental powers. These Minds are always present in ships or in control of space stations and a council of the most powerful and experienced Minds rules over the Elisrae. The Minds are often considered to have an odd sense of humour as with each one’s creation they choose their own name, and thus the name of their ship, these can be ironic, insulting or just generally humorous depending on the Mind itself.

History: The Elisrae began as a group of humans that split off from the corrupt first empire, vanishing into the uncharted space between galaxies in a fleet comprised of civilian vessels, light warships and great solar liners. In retaliation their home planet of Elis was expunged from the Empire by a massed fleet. For hundreds of years the Elisrae remained between the galaxies, till the story of their defiance and escape became merely a legend from the time of the first empire.

But they were not gone, out in the void they began to develop their own society separate from the empire, recycling resources as best they could and scavenging asteroid fields for raw materials. It was not till the seventh century of their exile, long after the fall of the Empire that they celebrated their greatest triumph, AI. Their first attempt was a faltering being of barely more intelligence than the average human being, but with the basic algorithms discovered and later perfected it became possible to create greater and greater machines until they became independent, able to produce more and greater of their own kind. This led eventually to the beings of near god-like intellect that exist today. The change over from human to machine was peaceful, humans still held positions of power but most were content to merely remain citizens of an incredibly rapidly developing culture. From that point on their power grew in leaps and bounds, technology advanced at a phenomenal rate, driven by the tireless thought and mechanical perfection of the Minds. Gradually the older minds were subsumed or upgraded, the ancient ships from the great flight broken up for scrap and reformed into beautiful and effective craft.

But the Elisrae knew they could not survive indefinitely beyond the stars and they returned to the galaxy they had left behind so many years ago. They had barely re-entered the great spiral before they were set upon by a fiercely territorial species that viewed the peaceful fleet as a threat. But the Fingarl misjudged their opponents, the resourcefulness of the Minds saw their ships converted hastily into undeniably effective warships. The first planet of the Fingarl they conquered merely yielded more raw materials, they stripped it bare, leaving it's population relatively intact and merely removing any useful minerals and materials. The Minds designed and produced purpose built warcraft, creating new, more aggressive Minds to pilot these ships. Their new forces were supplemented by hundreds of combat drones, both humanoid and otherwise built to continue the conflict on the ground as well as in space. After thirteen years of war the Elisrae had fought their way to the capital of Fingarl and finally gracefully accepted a less than graceful surrender, subsuming the Fingarl into what had now become a small empire.

Determined to progress and bring that progress to the rest of the galaxy the Elisrae continued to expand, human colonists developing uninhabited planets while the machine military eliminated any hostile opposition to their expansion. Most races, not having to fight for their new masters, and finding them to be gentle and caring rulers, settled down under the new rule and peacefully began to contribute to the Elisrae civilisation.


Technology: 
Artificial Intelligence – Certainly the most advanced technology at their disposal are the Minds, they are the rulers of their civilisation, the principal designers, scientists and war leaders. In addition to this some of their lesser mind functions oversee the massive production capabilities of the Elisrae. All machines are also linked into a single net with a number of levels, capable of easily switching between them and with Minds being capable of watching all levels simultaneously. This allows quick and easy communication across the whole force.

Gravity Manipulation - Due to their long time spent as a nomadic culture beyond the galaxy and the fact that they still maintain massive space bound habitats the Elisrae have developed an incredible ability to manipulate gravity. Using it as a constructive or constructive force, either to push, pull or even crush in suitably graphic fashion.

Forcefields - To outfit Minds and Drones with actual armatures would both be inefficient and ineffective. To counter this need the Elisrae have developed fantastically sophisticated forcefields that can be used as limbs, their ships are equipped with them and even on such a massive scale they can be used for fine manipulation. They can also be formed so thin and energised as to be used as fine edged cutting fields.

Nano-tech – The development of tiny machines is not unusual and as such it has been within use by the Elisrae since before the creation of the Minds, although after their development they improved dramatically. They are used for fine repairs on ground and as listening devices.

Anti-matter weaponry - In addition to the almost intangible force fields the Elisrae possess weapons of far more visual destruction. Included in this are anti-matter weaponry, although they do not use it in it’s raw form it is often found inside warheads, ranging from the six inch long anti-tank missiles found on support drones to 100 metre long interplanetary hunter-killers.

Energy manipulation - Time away from the main galaxy lead to the Elisrae searching desperately for more and more sources of power, some time after their flight it is believed they discovered what they called the grid. This is a layer of energy that lies between this universe and the warp, and the Elisrae have managed to tap into it, harnessing great magnitudes of power. However, it is not possible to tap into it while on planet, with ground forces and constructions having to rely on batteries or transmitted power. In addition they can use it as a weapon, by peeling back the skin of the universe in an area they can release destruction of devastating magnitude. It can be defended against, like all energy weapons, but part of it’s effectiveness lies in the fact that it cannot be seen coming as a section of the grid is revealed in a place of the Minds choosing.

Matter Displacement - Teleportation technology is extremely popular within the Elsirae, with a favoured method of war being to teleport several anti-matter warheads around a target before unleashing their terrible destructive power. However, due to the sophistication of this technology it is far more limited than their other weaponry. Although small items can be teleported up to a light second with relative accuracy these objects can only range roughly a foot in diameter. Shorter distances allow for larger and larger objects to be used with relative accuracy, with the maximum diameter of such an object finally reaching 40 feet with ranges of up to a kilometre. It is possible to use it in conjunction with living matter and sentient beings but due to the, still relatively small, chance of malfunction it is usually only used for non-sentient matter.

Ground Weaponry: Plasma Weaponry – Humanoid drones are often equipped with plasma rifles, a rapid firing energy weapon designed to withstand the rugged stress of all manners of warfare.

Laser Weaponry – More commonly found on standard combat drones and often operating in ranges beyond the visual norm, known as x-ray lasers. On contact they rapidly change the condition of matter, sometimes with explosive results.

Anti-matter Weaponry – Some Support Drones and Vehicles are equipped with smaller versions of the standard space-bound weaponry, usually used to remove tanks from the equation of warfare. Despite it’s somewhat erratic effectiveness.

Knife Missiles – Non-sentient drones capable of extending cutting fields up to a metre either side. They are capable of hunting down enemy targets and are often keyed in for decapitation. They will return to the user and can be re-used.

Gridfire cannon – Mounted only on vehicles this makes use of a grid battery to unleash some of the Elisrae’s most powerful weaponry on the ground, firing a single beam of Gridfire to slice through unshielded infantry and vehicles alike. It is less effective on the ground, stored as it has been in a battery, reducing it’s power and range.


Fleet: 
CSV (Combat and Systems Vehicle), _Lasting Damage_ – The largest ship available to the Elisrae short of the mammoth GSV’s (General Systems Vehicle), this is also the largest vehicle ever controlled by a single mind, being approximately 26.1km in length, 11.5km in width and 2 km in height. When viewing the ship the first thing one notices is it's terrifying size, but when they get over that it resembles a mobilised, metallic tectonic plate, in shape usually a rough, but rounded, oblong. No two CSVs are alike, as they are able to reform and redeploy certain areas, as such it's surface often appears to be a shifting mass of armour plates, pitted with weapon emplacements and field emmitters. It is also the largest military vehicle available to the Elisrae, in addition to it’s huge manufacturing and production capabilities. It has the forcefields common to all Elisrae, with all the effectiveness and power the increased size of the ship implies. In addition to this it has all of the weaponry the Elisrae have in much greater quantities than a GCU and is capable of producing more at rapid rates with the change of mass into various fighter ships and other weaponry. It is armed with all the weaponry available to the expedition including plasma destroyers and eradicator class laser interceptors in addition to the more graphic and explosive weaponry available.

RCU (Rapid Combat Unit), Psychopath Class, _Now You See Me_ – This ship consists of little more than weaponry, engines and the ships Mind and are often used for lightning fast hit and run missions. They are small compared to most Elisrae ships, only 100m long approx. and armed with the standard forcefields, anti-matter warheads, plasma cannons and laser interceptor turrets. It is capable of taking damage due to it’s compact and robust construction but still relies mostly on it’s speed for protection, using the plasma cannons and laser interceptors usually only for close in work and anti-fighter duties. They are a long thin tube, tapering towards the rear, matt-black, with two tear drop shaped engine pods at the rear, and two weapon pods at the prow.

RCU (Rapid Combat Unit), Psychopath Class , _Now You Don’t_ - This ship consists of little more than weaponry, engines and the ships Mind and are often used for lightning fast hit and run missions. They are small compared to most Elisrae ships, only 100m long approx. and armed with the standard forcefields, anti-matter warheads, plasma cannons and laser interceptor turrets. It is capable of taking damage due to it’s compact and robust construction but still relies mostly on it’s speed for protection, using the plasma cannons and laser interceptors usually only for close in work and anti-fighter duties. They are a long thin tube, tapering towards the rear, matt-black, with two teardrop shaped engine pods at the rear, and two weapon pods at the prow.

GCU (General Combat Unit), Delinquent Class, _Unacceptable Behaviour_ – The most common of the Elisrae’s warship classifications and the most effective of it’s class and size (750 m approx.). It is armed with all the weaponry the Elisrae has access to except gridfire. It is extremely similar to a CSV in appearance only on a far smaller scale.


Ground Forces: 
Colonists - This consists of a roughly 50-50 split of humans and non-combat drones, they will begin construction both on orbital stations and ground complexes.


Military: 
250 Humanoid Combat Drones – These are all sentient beings that from afar would appear to be human but close up are in fact far thinner than any humanoid could be. They are equipped with plasma weaponry, including rifles, smgs and pistols. They are vulnerable to Electro-Magnetic Warfare as their visual and control systems can be temporarily shut down by these weapons.

150 Combat Drones – Generally ellipsoids or discs, these sentient drones tend to be equipped with laser weaponry in the x-ray spectrum and have their own forcefield similar to space vessels but on a much smaller scale. They are vulnerable to Electro-Magnetic Warfare as their visual and control systems can be temporarily shut down by these weapons.

75 Humanoid Support Drones – Equipped with 6 six inch anti-matter missiles and standard laser weaponry. They are vulnerable to Electro-Magnetic Warfare as their visual and control systems can be temporarily shut down by these weapons.

50 Combat Support Drones – Equipped with 4 six inch anti-matter missiles and 2 knife missiles. They are vulnerable to Electro-Magnetic Warfare as their visual and control systems can be temporarily shut down by these weapons.

71 Special Circumstances Drones – Similar to Combat drones but equipped with personal displacement technology with short range and 2 six inch anti-matter missiles in addition to heavier armour and more advanced combat systems. They are also hardened against EMP technology.

4 Combat Avatars – These are similar to the standard avatars used by the minds with the exception that they are all based around enhanced humanoid combat drones. They are equipped with 2 knife missiles, 4 six inch anti-matter missiles and a Plasma rifle. In addition they have forcefields similar to those of the Special Circumstances Drones and are hardened against EMW.


Vehicles:
10 Drone assault tanks, Rapine Class – Controlled by higher level drone minds these vehicles are heavily armed with a Laser cannon on the x-ray spectrum and a number of plasma turrets for close in work. They are protected by the standard force fields and resemble a much larger drone with a main turret and four smaller plasma turrets.

5 Drone support tanks, Devastator Class – Controlled by high level drone minds these vehicles are more lightly armoured but come equipped with an anti-matter missile launcher capable of launching salvos of the six inch anti-matter missiles used to bust tanks. They resmeble a larger drone but are equipped with a large oval missile launcher.

5 Gridfire tanks, Hunter-killer class – Controlled by high level drone minds these vehicles are extremely heavily armoured and shielded and armed with a single gridfire cannon. Once locked on the effects can be spectacular but should heavy damage affect the battery the the resultant explosion would be even more fantastic. They resemble a drone but with a single gridfire cannon emerging from an extremely heavily armoured prow.

10 Drone Hooligan Class combat vehicles – These are the standard in-atmosphere fighters of the Elisrae, although they are capable of limited out of atmosphere excursions their effectiveness is far greater on the ground. They are similar in appearance to a drone but on a larger scale, usually about 15ft across and are equipped with 4, foot long anti-matter missiles and a pair of multi-barrel laser interceptors capable of rotating to fire at almost any angle beneath the drone. Due to the manner of it’s flight they are incredibly manoeuvrable, capable of turning on a spot the size of a pin and with an extremely high acceleration. However, they do suffer because of this and are not possessed of the same level of speed as most other civilisation’s fighters.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Out of interest how come Bane_of_Kings gets 1000 foot soldiers and everyone else has 600? Doesn't quite seem fair but still...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Lord Ramo said:


> Out of interest how come Bane_of_Kings get 1000 foot soldiers and everyone else has 600?


The more the merrier I say, *activates energy sword*:spiteful:


----------



## Yru0

Jackinator said:


> Character
> 
> 
> 
> Fleet:
> CSV (Combat and Systems Vehicle), Lasting Damage – The largest ship available to the Elisrae short of the mammoth GSV’s (General Systems Vehicle), this is also the largest vehicle ever controlled by a single mind, being approximately 26.1km in length, 11.5km in width and 2 km in height. It is also the largest military vehicle available to the Elisrae, in addition to it’s huge manufacturing and production capabilities. It has the forcefields common to all Elisrae, with all the effectiveness and power the increased size of the ship implies. In addition to this it has all of the weaponry the Elisrae have in much greater quantities than a GCU and is capable of producing more at rapid rates with the change of mass into various fighter ships and other weaponry. It is armed with all the weaponry available to the expedition including plasma destroyers and eradicator class laser interceptors in addition to the more graphic and explosive weaponry available.
> 
> RCU (Rapid Combat Unit), Psychopath Class, Now You See Me – This ship consists of little more than weaponry, engines and the ships Mind and are often used for lightning fast hit and run missions. They are small compared to most Elisrae ships, only 100m long approx. and armed with the standard forcefields, anti-matter warheads, plasma cannons and laser interceptor turrets. It is capable of taking damage due to it’s compact and robust construction but still relies mostly on it’s speed for protection, using the plasma cannons and laser interceptors usually only for close in work and anti-fighter duties.
> 
> RCU (Rapid Combat Unit), Psychopath Class , Now You Don’t - This ship consists of little more than weaponry, engines and the ships Mind and are often used for lightning fast hit and run missions. They are small compared to most Elisrae ships, only 100m long approx. and armed with the standard forcefields, anti-matter warheads, plasma cannons and laser interceptor turrets. It is capable of taking damage due to it’s compact and robust construction but still relies mostly on it’s speed for protection, using the plasma cannons and laser interceptors usually only for close in work and anti-fighter duties.
> 
> GCU (General Combat Unit), Delinquent Class, Unacceptable Behaviour – The most common of the Elisrae’s warship classifications and the most effective of it’s class and size (750 m approx.). It is armed with all the weaponry the Elisrae has access to except gridfire.
> 
> 
> Ground Forces:
> Colonists - This consists of a roughly 50-50 split of humans and non-combat drones, they will begin construction both on orbital stations and ground complexes.
> 
> 
> .



Lol, I love these guys  !!!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lord Ramo said:


> Out of interest how come Bane_of_Kings gets 1000 foot soldiers and everyone else has 600? Doesn't quite seem fair but still...


Fine with me *summons Avatar of Khaine* :smoke:


----------



## Santaire

Who gives a damn. *charges destructor cannon*


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Santaire said:


> Who gives a damn. *charges destructor cannon*


Fine keep your stupid planet i never wanted it in the first place *goes back to Biel'tan* :angry:

Lol


----------



## Lord Ramo

Just saying, should be easy to take out anyway!


----------



## Klomster

This seems interesting.

(Since both the rp's i had seems to have died  )

Hmmm, people seem to just base their razes upon other work, so i shall.
BE COMPLETELY ORIGINAL!

OK.

Character

*Name:* Khornak the Conqueror, eater of worlds.

Age: About more or less, he's been around for a while but not ancient, to be honest no one knows, he might be a clone and as such very young, but Khornak has always been the leader of this crusade for over 12 years so it should be at least the second generation.

*Appearance: *LIKE THIS!








Khornak has a fancy hat and some nice ribbons, which shows his stature as the commander.

*Personality:* Khornak is well versed in the art of war, and utilize his great warfleet to destroy every opponet.
Sadly, this time he's on a weak exploration party without that many ships, and mainly colonists.

*History:* Through the ages (or twelve years) Khornak and the warfleet (colony fleet) Executor have been travelling far from the Trymg homeworld of Desparia, he's mostly been asleep during this time though.

*Equipment:* He has a fancy hat and some nice ribbons, some people claim he has great mind powers but that is probably just that he is more intelligent than the others.

He has two elite protector guards, who wields "gold armour" and a "lazor gun" each.
He wields a master crafted lazor pistol.

*The People*
The trymg.










*Name of Race:* "Trymg", or "Trymg's" as in "the Trymg's".

*Home Planet:* Desparia. A lush jungle planet with many trees, and no natural predators.
(Except for the Desparia war shamblers, but they were quickly eradicated by the thunder shrooms that grow in the wild. There are no thunder shrooms anymore since the trymg ate them, which gave the Trymg their mind powers.)

*Description:* The Trymg are a peculiar kind of people, they live on the foundation of peace and love, they had no natural enemies until they left their planet and as such were seen as easy prey by the neighbouring warhungry alien races.

To the neighbouring races great demise, the Trymg was also a highly warlike and destructive people, which had access to very powerful energy creators and overpowered guns.

*History:* They quickly conquered the neighbouring star systems and left their home planet to become a fleet based and colony based species.

This particular fleet is one of the few fleets that were ordered to go "That way" and has done so for 12 years, meaning that they are probably thousands of lightyears away from their home.

*Technology:* Trymg technology is vastly differing over the spectrum of its development.
For example Trymg weaponry is vastly superior to any other kind of its size, this is because of a strange energy creation device a very smart Trymg created, leading to them having lazor weaponry with enough force to drop an elephant in one shot with unlimited ammo, and starship reactors that give their ships an immense and unmatched speed.

And on the other hand of the spectrum, they don't even have basic phones, and their metallurgical skills are not that great.
So some of their ships are actually made of wood, making them very fragile.

Their personal preotection is very good, but their fighting vehicles are basically glass cannons, since the Trymg Lazor is fitted on them.

*Fleet:* The capital ship, "The Executor" A very large and imposing UFO.ml (Unexpected Fighting Object, model large)








Like all trymg warships, this ship is very very fast, and super agile, little to no protection from armour and some normally powerful shields.
The Executor is just an extra large and imposing version of the standard ships, the other warships are named Executor's ship 1,2,3.

The space fighters also work as bombers, since they are fitted with the powerful Lazor cannons.








The fighter are ludicrously fast, and very super agile but cannot take any hits whatsoever, they have a very very weak shield that protect it from one or two hits from a weak laser at best.

Overall, the trymg fleet can mostly go in circles around any other fleet since they have full speed movement in all directions from their drives.
Meaning that they can change direction in an instant.

*Forces:* 100 settlers to be used to colonize the planet’s surface, or orbit depending.
100 infantry, 10 protectors.
Trymg warrior.








The Trymg warriors are strange fellows, they are armoured in a very good vest and can dish out ludicrous pain with their lazor rifles.

An elite caste of warriors exist, known as the protectors. They wear gold armour (which makes it even better) some sort of shield and a lazor gun, which can be wielded in one hand making it even more powerful (since you can pose very awesomely with it)

10 vehicles
*Trymg Warship.*








No one knows why it looks like this, but it does look like this and it should be feared since it has a lazor cannon.

5 fighters and 5 spaceships.








The fighters are above, the spaceships are made of wood, hover, is fast and is used for transport of goods and Trymg.


*EXTRA NOTES:* The "Trymg mind powers" is actually just something that allows them to hold things like a human would without hands, worms style. And it also makes them beeing able to communicate with eachother as normal speech.
When speaking with other races they must degrade into charades and gurgling shirpy sounds (which are adorable) but not very understandable.
They can write. And could learn other writing techniques.

And they can breathe in space.

They have video screens for long range communications on their ships, and on 2 of their land vehicles.
Otherwise they have very bad communication.

That's my race, i hope it was original 
And i actually believe it would be fun to play this race.


----------



## Serpion5

:goodpost: These guys are gonna dominate!


----------



## Klomster

Indeed they will 

I fleshed them out a bit during the day.
More action view of the protectors, pics of the guns and a updated pic of Khornak is avaviable upon request, or until i feel like uploading them.

Extra info.

The "Lazor" is a wide term for Trymg weaponry, and it works as such that it sends forth a beam (coloured purple since that looks nice) that simply order the target molecules to release all its energy.
This usually results in a violent explosion that destroys the target.

Shields disrupt the beam slightly and work as good as anything else, although the beam quickly drains shield batteries/generators.

The lazor weapons are fired by mind impulse and cannot normally be fired by non-Trymg.

Since it's the amount of molecules you have that boost damage output of lazors, the bigger you are.... the more you explode 
It works well against smaller targets aswell.


More on Trymg as a race.
Trymg are one metres tall (roughly 4 foot) and breed fast, by laying large portions of eggs.
Typically 5-15 eggs at a time, twice a year.
They move fast and can traverse vertical and horizontal areas, even upside down because of their suction feet.

The feet also has mouths.

They reach mature age in four months from birth (pregnancy time roughly 1,5-2 months.) and live about 30 years.
Some live about 100 years and become the leader caste.

Food is mainly mushrooms, grass, leaves and moss. But can become omnivores if that is needed for survival.

They are very good at producing the energy reactor devices that power all their technology.

That's the Trymg


----------



## emporershand89

Ah, now i see it, the majestic, and utterly ugly Toad God hahahaha :grin:

Yes, YES, YYYYEESSS, finally a Mass Effect series based race, awesome. Love ya man 

Jackinator, your good as afr as your race, but can I get some picts man. I cannot write a story for ya here if I cannot imagine what they look like, and I cannot for the life of me conjure up an image here.

Oh....My.....Gosh  . What have you done Klomster, I think thats too origional. However if you want to roll with it thats fine. Can I ask that you gets some more........vicious images of your people. I feel a fluffy race that looks like a 1990's Mario game just ain't gonna survive long in this game, let along the campaign.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Its a spore creature!

with a hat!

It has an ****ing HAT!!!

hold on...

*compares picture of the green blob and a vanatri warrior*

This is ganna be easy


----------



## Klomster

Easy win for me 

I will post up the more evil looking pics soon.

Other notes, some Trymg have different colour, like humans may have different eye colour.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

are you going to pm me back EH?


----------



## Jackinator

emporershand89 said:


> Jackinator, your good as afr as your race, but can I get some picts man. I cannot write a story for ya here if I cannot imagine what they look like, and I cannot for the life of me conjure up an image here.


Sorry man no can do, I only have personal sketches to represent these guys and my computer currently hates me when it comes to anything on the level of images, no uploading, nothing . I will improve the descriptions of the ships in the post though


----------



## Yru0

K, Jackinator, none of these are totally accurate, but which would u rather a better representation of ur guys in my mind, a giant,floating brain or evil scrin overlord?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Klomster said:


> Easy win for me
> 
> I will post up the more evil looking pics soon.
> 
> Other notes, some Trymg have different colour, like humans may have different eye colour.


Green blobs VS warrior race, I doubt your chances.
besides how can you make them look evil?


----------



## komanko

Its simple Karak, make them wear trench coats. Anyone who wares a trench coat is either evil or epic and most of the times its both.


----------



## Jackinator

Yru0 said:


> K, Jackinator, none of these are totally accurate, but which would u rather a better representation of ur guys in my mind, a giant,floating brain or evil scrin overlord?


Probably better to imagine it more as an over-sized, elipsoid disco ball that shimmers with it's own light


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

emporershand89 said:


> Ok Bane, your good; though I must ask what the hell those creatures are in your Scout cyborg picture. What are those things???


I take it you're not a fan of Doctor Who? . They're a more agile variant of the Cybermen called Cybershades. 



Lord Ramo said:


> Out of interest how come Bane_of_Kings gets 1000 foot soldiers and everyone else has 600? Doesn't quite seem fair but still...


Edited, sorry about that .


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry man to appear like a dick Bane, but I like watching people squirm!! No that you did...


----------



## Yru0

Just out of curiosity, EH how is this gonna work? Will we be on a single planet like FOG or spread over a system? Will we choose where to land? Will there be a map of the landscape/world? Just sorta excited bout the kick off !


----------



## brendxb

*Solus empire*

(just a little note this is my first post so if I did something wrong let me know cheers:grin


Name: Conrad vestor of the 3rd colonial fleet
age: 42

Personality: Conrad is commonly thought to have a good heart and to look for peaceful solutions as well as socialising with his crew and looking at them like brothers, however after his failure he has a burning hatred against those who would harm any under his command.

appearance: Conrad is a scarred man after numerous campaigns against the Drell and when in the field of battle he is almost never seen out of his shinning white plated power Armour, but in orbit he wears a standard naval command uniform pinned with his many medals and a commemoration to his failure. He has a large build forged from almost a year in the front lines and over a decade of war.











History: Conrad was born into a military family with generals for parents, unsurprisingly he joined the army as soon as he could at 17 but instead of training in officer school he shocked his parents and relatives by joining the standard marines as a private. After a year of service the Drell had made contact and the result was the death of planets Aurile (or-I-ly), Stangrad II, and Vetus 337, and the contact wars had began. After 3 months of the inter species war Conrad had became a hero and was selected to be in a spec ops division after defending a town against an assault force until reinforcements arrived. Time and time again Conrad proved his abilities and after 5 years of service he was awarded the captain where he spear headed the assault of Ugtard and took back the three dead planets and was awarded admiral status but he still fights with his men on the front lines. After a near perfect 10 years in the military he suffered a tragic defeat at the hands of a Drell naval fleet. In under a week his pride fleet had turned into a handful of war torn damaged ships and almost all his men had died, after reinforcing his fleet he went into a hate fuelled blood lust in which he burned 8 planets to crisp military and civilian alike before resigning in his military career. Soon after he joined the Colonial force to see life grow instead of die but he still caries soldiers to defend the civilians in case of attack and follows his vow to defend his crew to his best abilities. 

Equipment:

Armourower Armour with heavy shielding and layered carbon fibber plates followed by a layer of gel to act as a shock absorber and finally a small power plant to power both the shields and an inbuilt exo-skeleton. The helmet is equipment with a HUD and battle control interface to control from the field while on the ground and an AI for tactical assistance. 

Weapons:- rail rifle and rail pistol both capable of turning a thick reinforced wall in to dust, A power sword capable of cutting metal as if it were paper.

Extra:- any modifications can be made to the power Armour such as fitting in an avatar control system or on special occasions a jet pack.





*People*

Name of race: Planetary defence initiative ( species is called Solus (humanoid)

Home planet: Dawn the great cradle world

Description: The Solus as mentioned bellow are similar to humans even emotionally they look for ways of peace however do not run from a fight using both their implants and strength to their advantage. Due to the war against the Drell all people are made to have at least one year in the military not including training this necessary conscription allow all civilians to be partially trained in war and tend to always carry a gun. The Solus believe in survival of the race in the ways shown by the three brothers therefore it is common for some soldiers or civilians alike to be fanatical about there species.

History: The Solus people are in many cases similar to humans with and in many ways genetic cousins however they tend to grow larger and more muscular than others due to a harsh home world which made adapting the only way to conquer it. When the Solus were entering the 'modern era' they saw themselves as weak and many of the original factions took to genetic implants given at birth, and soon all solus were being born with thicker bones or stronger muscles etc, but seeing strength came a lust for power. For almost hundred years infighting was at peak and nations were destroyed but before the WMD flew to destroy the world three brothers allied bands of men women and children in a cause to save the species from itself. Having all people want an end to the war many went with them and soon they were the most powerful and popular leaders and inevitably united the world through peace, surprisingly there were no wars for many hundreds of years and technologies and culture blossomed and the Solus felt the great golden age and travelled across the stars. But peace can never last as soon the Solus encountered the Drell and the contact wars began. The Drell was a warmongering race and were able to almost instantly push the 'soft' Solus back. So their leaders facing defeat the Solus empire was disbanded and the PDI was made and in retaliation to the Drell they adapted and turned their entire race into a war machine and with the help of Admiral Conrad and interstellar naval force the Drell were pushed back but only to be strengthened back at the new front lines. Seeing a stale mate the Solus sent out colonial ships with military escorts to either get a better footholds to attack the Drell or bring in resources to aid the fight.

Technology: most of the Solus’ war tech at first glance seem ‘crude’ and in many ways they are, however each bullet is designed to be capable of dealing a killing blow to some of the strongest foes. The solus commonly use shielding to defend as well as thick amour. Most of the technological power comes from nano tech each bullet is designed to eat through armour or organics it also allows more damage against shields by dealing ‘splash damage’ against it, finally it allows repair to be done on a battle field either on ship scale to tank scale. And for infantry there is biofoam that seals a wound and acts out the basic duty of a damaged organ by being flexible. E.g. Biofoam in Lung puncture seals wound and allows breathing to continue.






*Fleet*
1 ‘Titan class’ battle ship called the peoples fist armed to the teeth with over 100 small arms turrets (including point defence) 75 ship to ship archer class missiles pods, and tri linked MAC cannons tipped with a nano-mite warhead and uranium plates. Inside there is 100 unmanned drones that cannot survive atmosphere entry but swarm enemy fighters. Also one meter of A-grade steel and thick tri layerd shields all powerd by several reactors.









3 missile destroyers made to send barrages of missiles at its opponents crippling almost all ships and fighters in their path each also with shielding as a main defence. They are called ‘Ragnarok’-‘thunder’-and ‘smiley’













*Forces*

600 tactical marines. (TM’s) normally in squads of five, one shotgun, one heavy, one sniper, one sergeant, one medic. (All TM’s carry a rail pistol MK 2. as a side arm and a canister of bio foam)










15 hunter class tanks armed with twin linked railcannons with nano coated bullets, light shield generator, twin linked Sam system for AA, and two 6 calibre chain guns beneath the main guns.(Thick heavy Armour but slow)










5 tank assassin avatars armed with a ‘sniper like high powered ( Light armour but extremely mobile laser’ 










5 heavy support gunships. Armed with 4 AA turrets, 2 tri shot cannons to bombard the ground two delta class missile pods and bomb bay doors capable of dropping a tactical nuke. Also can leave atmosphere and carry one Fire hawk plane and carry 6 squads or 2 tanks in hold.










5 Air superiority fighters, Firehawks armed with two tank buster bombs an anti missile point defence six chain guns for AA and AG, hover capabilities and high powered radar and tracking system. 









1000 settlers and 30 colony packs are also included in the colonial fleet.
...But one never knows what could come from the war.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord Ramo said:


> Sorry man to appear like a dick Bane, but I like watching people squirm!! No that you did...


No problem. Now I just need to browse back to find out what your race is so I can eliminate them in a couple of weeks when I get back from holiday .


----------



## Klomster

You want the pics.

Here are the pics.

Khornak the conqueror, eater of worlds.








The mustasche is because he had meetings with humans, and found the mustashes under the eyes a fascinating thing.

"Lazor rifle"








Some descriptions in the pic.

And the Trymg protector.








With a pistol, and some nice gloves to powerpose better.

(Yes, hand is rather large, yes, i'm not the best at drawing bu i get around.)

There they are, hope i get accepted.


----------



## emporershand89

Hhahah, maybe Yru0, maybe. But like I said, fluffy images arn't going to save you against some of these other guys, espcially these Compact guys, my moneys on thme though my dice have shown some interesting results so far.

To answer your second question it's kinda of a mix. There is one central planet that has two smaller moons so yes, it leans towards FOGs idea. This is mainly cause when I was experimenting with my total War thread i found that some players would fight for one planet then just "camp" on it. Like snipers!!! I will see to it that I get the pics up soon provided my sister's surgery goes according to plan. 

No Bane, never seen Dr. Who, though I here it's a good movie. they just...........kinda........freaked........me.......out. I was like going to get my M16 and keep it near me in case they came out of my computer screen :biggrin:

Yes Apostle, i'll get right on that.

I'm going to have to check you on that Komanko. The trench coat is more a signautre of being a rogue. Gaunt wears a trench coat, Cain wears one(when he's not running for his life, hahahahaha  ). Not a bad idea though.

Ok Jackinator, glowing blue disco balls it is. I still don't see how their going to fight but ok, it's your call. Hey at least they'll fair better than the fluffy Mario creatures with pintle hats. Hhahahahahahahahahaah :so_happy:


----------



## emporershand89

Hahahahha, there still fluffy guys armed with dangerous BAM guns, hahahahahahahahaah I'm serious rolling with laughter here. :biggrin: .

Nice sketches by the way, good art work


----------



## emporershand89

Not bad Brendxb, like the pics, good solid race. Could you fix the text and by that I mean space everything out so it looks neat; thanks!!


----------



## Klomster

Hey, don't underestimate them 

I have not fleshed out all the ways they do battle since i don't want an unfair disadvantage.
And i do have the most powerful guns of us all.

I just felt like trying to be a bit diplomatic, and the nice guy.
The one that sits happily on his chair until someone annoyes him, then he shoots them with a rocket launcher and continue to sit happily on his chair, smiling as ever.
Everyone else freaked out of their skin.

Important note:
They are NOT! fluffy, more like a oily skin, like a whale or something.


----------



## Jackinator

emporershand89 said:


> Ok Jackinator, glowing blue disco balls it is. I still don't see how their going to fight but ok, it's your call. Hey at least they'll fair better than the fluffy Mario creatures with pintle hats. Hhahahahahahahahahaah :so_happy:


The whole point is that the Mind is in the ship, they don't actually enter combat themselves, they are basically part of the ship. The mind itself would never actually leave unless the ship was catastrophically damaged. They can be present but that is only as represented by an avatar, a creation they control via hyperspace link. The actual disco ball never leaves the centre of the ship unless the ship is near total destruction, and sometimes not even then.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

emporershand89 said:


> No Bane, never seen Dr. Who, though I here it's a good movie. they just...........kinda........freaked........me.......out. I was like going to get my M16 and keep it near me in case they came out of my computer screen :biggrin::


It's actually a TV series, just to let you know. In case you're interested, here's the trailers for the six series since the re-launch in 2005 (because I have free time right now and can't think of anything else to do):

Series 1 - 



Series 2 - 



Series 3 - 



Series 4 - 



Series 5 - 



Series 6 - 




Not including the specials (the 'year of the specials' that took place between 4/5, as well as the Christmas ones), so you might want to bear that in mind. Also, because of it's unique concept, Doctor Who is one of the few shows that can replace the lead actor without it looking different. 

And yeah, it is Britain's longest running TV series for a reason. (Before the relaunch with series 1, it has quite a lot of series around about the 30-mark, probably even more). 

So yeah, it's defiantly worth checking out if you're into Sci-Fi and Time Travel.


----------



## Klomster

So you are the sentient AI that produce minion troops out of nothing and then conquer all trough sheer logic?

Kinda cool, that was an idea i had but then i realised mine 
Hoping for a cool rp.


Edit: After a quick message to the gm i will add some changes to my race.

The weapons are very powerful for their size, but not Über, the standard gun can only give crew shaken speaking in 40k terms  (Aka making the crew go, GAH, what was that, not a standard infantry weapon)

Every tenth warrior carries a antivehicle gun.
Held as if it was shoulder mounted (they don't have shoulders remember) it can make short work of vehicles all normal sizes, superheavy vehicles and starships need to be attacked with suitably larger Lazors.
The anti-vehicle gun also work very well against fliers.
The bigger the vehicle the bigger the Lazor.

Notes. Shields work as normal against Lazors, but drain them so they are more fragile to sustained fire.
Overall, DON'T GET HIT BY A LAZOR, they pack a punch.

Some Trymg use personal shields, like the protectors and officers. These are as powerful as a normal shield.

And emperorshand89, why would i attack


----------



## emporershand89

So let me get this straight Jackinator. you going to move this "brain module" close to combat then mind trick all the enemy:laugh:. I can see it now.....

The fluffy Klomster greenskin aliens move to destory the enemy enmass when a sudden a thought enters their minds. "Why should i attack when I can eat fluffy mushrooms all day.:wink:" Suddenly all the green aliens run back to their boxed houses and smoke mushrooms all day:smoke:.

The Mind Things win!!! This is going to get very interesting as I think only the Compact have Anti.........Mind technology. Again the tip of my hat to the Compact, a well thought out race.:so_happy:

Wow, thats really good i cannot beleive I missed that Bane. I will move hastily to watch all of them. I suspect this was air in Britian, is that it?


----------



## Klomster

Why attack when i can sit at home and eat fluffy mushrooms to begin with :biggrin:

I would have shared with you jackinator, but you beeing a computer.....

.... it would never have worked out between us, i'm sorry.





Seriously though, cool race.


----------



## JAMOB

OH NO D: How can I beat a race of jello people with lazor guns who make me eat marshmallows? Oh, wait, the Protoss dont eat, they are photosynthetic! well then... guess that wont work But seriously, that is the coolest race Ive ever seen. I made a new folder labeled "Epic Win" and put all your posts of them in there. Just for them, they are amazing. And Eater of Worlds? Sounds like the zerg... looks like I found my arch enemy


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well Klomster can keep his fluffy green blobs with oversized hands if he wants, hes trying to make them sound all scary. I'm not buying it :laugh:

So, whens the action going up?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, thats really good i cannot beleive I missed that Bane. I will move hastily to watch all of them. I suspect this was air in Britian, is that it?


Yeah, it was. You can probably get a box-set of the first series here if you want: Amazon.com: Doctor Who: The Complete First Series: Billie Piper, Christopher Eccleston, Camille Coduri, Noel Clarke, John Barrowman, Graeme Harper: Movies & TV

It's defiantly worth picking up when you get the chance.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

im going to post my sheet up today, dont worry about pming me back EH, im sure if giant mind blobs are ok my guys will be too. ill have the sheet up soon


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol Eldar are Psychic race, i'm sure mind control wont work on them... 

"these arent the droids your looking for" *pulls out shuriken catipult*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Oh and yeah, just as a reminder, I'm going to have to arrive late in the game, because of a two-week long holiday with no internet access unfortunately .


----------



## Jackinator

Ok, since none of you appear to have actually read my post.

A. Minds. Do. Not. Leave. The. Ship. The ship is effectively their body, understand that?
B. They are not psychic, machines remember. No mind tricks.

And yes Klomster, you have the closest approximation, although I can't quite produce troops out of nothing :laugh:, and they are more than logic engines.

Oh, and just wondering, why do only The Compact have anti-Mind technology?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Jackinator said:


> Ok, since none of you appear to have actually read my post.
> 
> A. Minds. Do. Not. Leave. The. Ship. The ship is effectively their body, understand that?
> B. They are not psychic, machines remember. No mind tricks.
> 
> And yes Klomster, you have the closest approximation, although I can't quite produce troops out of nothing :laugh:, and they are more than logic engines.
> 
> Oh, and just wondering, why do only The Compact have anti-Mind technology?



i understood you i was just joking around about it :biggrin: and Eldar don't need anti-mind tech, they are uber psychic winners! good idea with the minds in ship though....


----------



## Santaire

Why joke about it? You couldn't have won. Also I just re read the compact and it doesn't mention any psychic immunity


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i dont think this is going to happen guys, from the looks of it it seems like EH is banned at the moment, lest my computer be retarded and is showing me the wrong thing


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah i see it too, that sucks


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

shoot i was looking forward to use my transformers army to blast all of you into oblivion


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol well looks like this thread might be dead then what a shame


----------



## darkreever

For now, Emporershand has been temporarily banned. He will return to the boards in two weeks, at which point this can be resumed.

At the time though, this Conquest RP must be put on temporary hold. Thats temporary, so all of you who have dedicated the time and effort as you have should remain patient and ready to partake in this when the GM returns.


----------



## brendxb

Drat  aw well, just for reference here, no anti-mind for the compact as far as i no  just a whole lota fighters n bombers


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, seeing as I'm on holiday for two weeks, good to know that I won't be missing any updates. Out of curiosity, Darkreever, what was he banned for?


----------



## Klomster

He was banned?

That's unfortunate.
Wonder what he was banned for, beeing to cheerful? (Probably not that.)

And Jackinator, it's interesting how i not read any of the posts to get a better racial feel, i mean, my guys don't know all that, it's for the gm to know.

BTW? Is the mind engine like viki from iRobot, lots of lights controlling all its underlings.









I'll go down to this planet blind and then see what happens, and what powers the different races have.
If i get to join that is 

If people are too freaked out by my obvious superiority i can come up with a race that is more dark and sinister, and even more dangerous


----------



## JAMOB

Yes, we're all terrified Klomster. Anyway, I dont actually see much of a point in this anymore since he's banned (for what, I wonder?) but I will not be online for a month starting tomorrow. I may be able to check things quickly tomorrow and in 2 weeks, but probably not... so see you guys then?
-JAMOB


----------



## emporershand89

I'm back.
However, after seeing just how much of a mess this made i think we can all agree this must end. I know that I ignored alot of people baying at me(my freinds who told me otherwise I apologise for ignoring you), but I had hoped for much promise from this one. Therefore you can understand my tenacity. I also wanted to try the new online combat system that had been developed by "Wiards of the Coast" game studios(the guys who made Magic) but I guess that will not come to pass. 

The general story would have been one of conquest, where you guys would make the story by the actions you choose. However since some people would find it more entertaining to attack me than to actually try and play it would seem this is a bad idea.

Therefore this thread is closing officially in order to end all the pointless bickering and ratting that has been going on. I thank all you guys who showed interested in playing, and to those of you who spent your time to creating your races for some of them were very genius. to those of you who just bickered(you know who you are) I say be ashamed of yourselves, for I'm sure you wouldn't like that to happened to you if you had your own thread.


----------



## Klomster

Naaaw 

Will you be making a new thread.
Or just kick the bickerers. Co's i wanted to play.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah man just kick the bickerers let's get this RP started brotha!!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Dammit, I was going to enjoy this one.


----------



## emporershand89

Alright guys calm down. i know you liked it but it seems some people are willing to kick me just becuase i disagree with them; though I will admit i got carried away with komanko. 

To answer your question Klomster yes, I'm always working on another idea. i was thinking of returning to my total War idea with a more in-depth story. That way people cannot plague us on trying to "copy idea's"


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Well let me know if you start another one because im game


----------



## Klomster

Wait, the what idea?

Gotta hear more about that.


----------



## emporershand89

I originally ran a "Total War" thread a little while back that was moderately successful(check like three pages back and you'll find it). It ran around the idea of typical 40k tabletop rules mixed in with ideology from one of the greatest strategy game series ever Total War. 

Think of like Dawn of War: Soulstorm on a bigger scale(though not like that, cause that was a wreck of a game). I basically gave the players the idea to take a 40k based army(they had to have a Codex) and create a 1000 point group. Then I applied some rules from my past experience to offer reinforcements. All the while this was going on I had a dark and scary story line running that was triggered when the players made certain decisions. Kinda like a A-B-C reaction chain used in the Macrosse Role Playing Game; but I added some D&D elements to it.

I'm thinking of returning to that idea, or this new one i had based on Star trek but idk how many star Trek fans exist on this forum. Does that answer your question Klomster?


----------



## Klomster

That answers it very well. Thnx.

Well, i dunno if i'd want to play that (but i want to play almost anything now since all games i had participation in died  )

And i doubt you will find too many hardcore trekkies here, i'm certainly not one of them. (Sorry, could never respect voyager, PEW....... PEW...... oh no we got hit, 2% shields left.)

Anyway, back to total war thing.
So every player controlled a unit in an army?

Or were there several armies?


----------



## emporershand89

No, you control an army, an army!! :wink: Think of it as building your own Warhammer 40k army minus the miniatures, and then fighting in a real campaign. thats the basic gist if it, i give you a certian point limit that you start with along with some ships and your job is to destroy your opposing enemy(in this case the other players). simple and effective though I'm thinking on that one too.


----------



## JAMOB

sounds fun (and obviously I'm back). I think this thread may have been better but this could still turn out fun. The only problem now is I wasted 2-3 hours researching the protoss for this thread, and now it wont even run... at least we got laughs from the blob father


----------

